# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Σ.ΕΜΠΟ - ΣΕΠ (Container Terminal - PCT report)

## efouskayak

Δεκτές έγιναν το περασμένο Σάββατο οι παραιτήσεις του προέδρου και του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του ΟΛΠ Αναστάσιου Γκόνη και Νίκου Γιαννή αντίστοιχα, ενώ απορρίφθηκαν οι υπόλοιπες τέσσερις αιτήσεις των μελών του ΔΣ. 

Όπως αναφέρει η Ναυτεμπορική, ο κ. Γιαννής στην ομιλία του έκανε ένα απολογισμό της εννεάμηνης παρουσίας τους στη συγκεκριμένη θέση, υποστηρίζοντας πως δεν είχε κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη σχέση με τον κ. Γκόνη αλλά και το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας.

Εντύπωση προκάλσε το γεγονός ότι μετά την παραίτηση του κ. Γκόνη θέση στο ΔΣ του ΟΛΠ κατέλαβε ο γιος του, Χρήστος Γκόνης. 

Στελέχη του ΥΕΝ, απαντώντας σε ερώτηση αν υπήρχε ενδεχόμενο συνύπαρξης πατέρα και γιου στο ΔΣ (εφόσον δεν είχε παραιτηθεί ο κ. Γκόνης), απάντησαν κατηγορηματικά ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα γινόταν «σε καμία περίπτωση».

Φαβορί για την εκλογή στη θέση του προέδρου είναι ο Δημήτρης Σαμόλης. Το ΔΣ του Οργανισμού θα συναντηθεί νωρίς το απόγευμα, ώστε να εκλέξει τον νέο πρόεδρο.

news.in.gr

----------


## MIRSINI

Αρρυθμία στον ΟΛΠ 

27/01/2006  

Σε πλήρη αρρυθμία βρίσκεται από χθες το εμπορικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά εξαιτίας της «αιφνίδιας διαφωνίας μεταξύ της διοίκησης της Eνωσης Λιμενεργατών και εκείνης του ΟΛΠ για το ύψος των υπερωριών, γεγονός που οδήγησε τους λιμενεργάτες σε «αποχή» από υπερωριακή εργασία. 
Η διαφωνία διαπιστώθηκε χθες το απόγευμα κατά τη διάρκεια συνεδρίασης του δ.σ. του Οργανισμού, οπότε και τέθηκε το θέμα με αφορμή την αντιμετώπιση της αυξημένης κίνησης των εμπορευμάτων στο εμπορικό λιμάνι.

Ουσιαστικά, η εξέλιξη σηματοδοτεί την είσοδο του λιμένα σε νέα περίοδο εργασιακής αστάθειας, κάτι που καυτηριάστηκε από εκπροσώπους των χρηστών των εγκαταστάσεών του, οι οποίοι και σημείωσαν ότι αν οι λιμενεργάτες προχωρήσουν σε κινητοποιήσεις, κάτι που είναι πολύ πιθανό, αυτό θα αποτελέσει τη «χαριστική βολή». 

ΠΗΓΗ EXPRESS

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την παραχώρηση σε ιδιώτη της Προβλήτας Ι, την αλλαγή του κανονισμού εργασίας και τη μείωση των εργαζομένων θα εξετάζει η μελέτη του Πανεπιστήμιου Πειραιά για τον ΟΛΠ που θα παραδοθεί στο ΥΕΝ έως τις 15 Απριλίου.
Η κυβέρνηση θα προχωρήσει οπωσδήποτε στην εφαρμογή της πολιτικής της απόφασης για την είσοδο ιδιωτικών εταιρειών στα εμπορικά λιμάνια του ΟΛΠ και του ΟΛΘ, διεμήνυσε, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας, Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης, στους εκπροσώπους των εργαζόμενων (ΟΜΥΛΕ - λιμενεργάτες) με τους οποίους συναντήθηκε το βράδυ της Δευτέρας. Είχε προηγηθεί συνάντηση του Μ. Κεφαλογιάννη με τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο του ΟΛΠ, Ν. Αναστασόπουλο, ο οποίος φέρεται να τον ενημέρωσε αφενός για τα πρώτα συμπεράσματα της μελέτης που εκπόνησε το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά σχετικά με τους τρόπους ανάπτυξης του ΣΕΜΠΟ και αφετέρου για την πορεία της υπόθεσης παραπομπής του ΟΛΠ και της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας MSC στην Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού. 
Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως αποφασίστηκε ότι στις 15 Απριλίου θα γίνει σύγκριση της μελέτης του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά και εκείνης που εκπονείται από το ΙΝΕ της ΓΣΕΕ για λογαριασμό της ΟΜΥΛΕ, προκειμένου έως τα τέλη Απριλίου να έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο διάλογος μεταξύ του υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και εργαζομένων για το μοντέλο λειτουργίας του εμπορικού λιμένα.
Μελέτες 
Σύμφωνα με κύκλους, θα ζητηθεί, επιπλέον, από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά να μελετήσει την ανάπτυξη του ΣΕΜΠΟ αν παραχωρηθεί σε ιδιώτη μόνο η Προβλήτα Ι που τώρα κατασκευάζεται -και όχι ολόκληρο το ΣΕΜΠΟ, όπως προέβλεπε ο αρχικός διαγωνισμός- με τον ΟΛΠ να διατηρεί τη διαχείριση της Προβλήτας ΙΙ και πιθανότατα της ΙΙΙ, που, όμως, βρίσκεται ακόμα «στα χαρτιά». Επίσης, αναμένεται να ζητηθεί από τη μελετητική ομάδα να λάβει υπόψη της το ενδεχόμενο αλλαγής των κανονισμών εργασίας και της μείωσης των θέσεων εργασίας των λιμενεργατών στις λεγόμενες «πόστες». Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι για τη διαχείριση της Προβλήτας Ι παραμένει ζωηρό το ενδιαφέρον της κινεζικής ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Cosco. Στις τελευταίες συναντήσεις, ο Μ. Κεφαλλογιάννης φέρεται να διαβεβαίωσε τους συμμετέχοντες ότι οι σχεδιασμοί για τα μεγάλα λιμάνια της χώρας περνούν από το δικό του γραφείο -ως εποπτεύοντος υπουργού- και όχι από την Πλατεία Συντάγματος, δηλαδή από τον υπουργό Οικονομίας.
Νέο τέλος στα κοντέινερ
Την επιβολή νέου ειδικού τέλους σε όλα τα κοντέινερ που φθάνουν στα ελληνικά λιμάνια ανακοίνωσε, χθες, ο γενικός γραμματέας Λιμένων, Γ. Βλάχος. Όπως είπε, προωθείται σχετικό νομοσχέδιο για να καλυφθεί μέρος της δαπάνης που προβλέπεται για την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων ασφαλείας στα 12 μεγάλα λιμάνια της χώρας. Το σύνολο της δαπάνης προβλέπεται να ανέλθει στα 340 εκατ. ευρώ και θα ενταχθεί στο πρόγραμμα των ΣΔΙΤ. 
Τι εξετάζει η κυβέρνηση
Σενάρια 
Θα ζητηθεί από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά να μελετήσει την ανάπτυξη του ΣΕΜΠΟ αν παραχωρηθεί η Προβλήτα Ι. Αναμένεται να ζητηθεί να ληφθεί υπόψη το ενδεχόμενο αλλαγής κανονισμών εργασίας και της μείωσης των θέσεων εργασίας.
Ζημίες ΟΛΠ
Ο ΟΛΠ κινδυνεύει να περάσει σε ζημίες καθώς στο εμπορικό λιμάνι το transit φορτίο έχει μειωθεί κατά 70% με 80% και η εμπορική κίνηση κατά 25% - 30% μετά το ναυάγιο του διαγωνισμού για ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΣΕΜΠΟ που επιχείρησε η κυβέρνηση.
Ημερησία 28/3/2007
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...2&pubid=294279

----------


## gvaggelas

Eπιχείρηση διαχείρισης του επιβατικού κοινού που κινείται στην ευρύτερη ζώνη του επιβατικού λιμένα του Πειραιά ετοιμάζεται να επιχειρήσει για δεύτερη φορά στην ιστορία του λιμανιού η ηγεσία του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς. Πρόκειται για ένα εξαιρετικά δύσκολο εγχείρημα, καθώς από τα στοιχεία προκύπτει ότι μέσα σε χρονικό διάστημα έτους διακινούνται περισσότερα από 11,8 εκατομμύρια επιβάτες και ένας εξαιρετικά μεγάλος αριθμός οχημάτων κάθε τύπου. 
Πέρυσι, και ύστερα από εντολή που είχε δώσει ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς Ν. Αναστασόπουλος, οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες είχαν εκπονήσει σχεδιασμό διαχείρισης της επιβατικής κίνησης ο οποίος αποδείχθηκε επιτυχή. Ωστόσο με βάση τα συμπεράσματα της περυσινής χρονιάς εφέτος ο σχεδιασμός έχει λάβει υπόψη του τα δεδομένα που προέκυψαν από την πρώτη εφαρμογή επιδεχθής τις κατάλληλες βελτιώσεις. 
Σύμφωνα με τα όσα είχε υποστηρίξει τότε ο κ. Αναστασόπουλος στο πλαίσιο της διαρκούς επιδίωξης της ενίσχυσης της μακροχρόνιας οικονομικής αξίας του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε., επιβάλλεται από εδώ και πέρα η τεχνοκρατική προσέγγιση των εταιρικών ζητημάτων αλλά επίσης επιβάλλεται και ο εκσυγχρονισμός του λιμανιού του Πειραιά προς κάλυψη των αναγκών της επόμενης 10ετίας να γίνει με αναγκαστικά υψηλές επενδύσεις. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία, η εκτέλεση έργων βελτίωσης της λειτουργίας του επιβατικού λιμένα για την περίοδο 2005-2009 αφορά δαπάνη ύψους 6,8 εκατ. ευρώ. 
Αν και ουσιαστικά η εξέλιξη της αξιοποίησης των εγκαταστάσεων του cruise terminal θα κριθεί από τη «διάθεση» των εταιριών που διαχειρίζονται κρουαζιερόπλοια, η οποία και θα διαμορφωθεί από την πολιτική που θα ακολουθήσει το ΥΕΝ όσον αφορά το νομικό καθεστώς, αιχμή για τη διοίκηση εξακολουθεί να είναι η αξιοποίηση του συνόλου των νέων εγκαταστάσεων και υποδομών που δημιουργήθηκαν για την Ολυμπιακή ζώνη, όπως η διερεύνηση χρήσεων για εγκαταστάσεις όπως το ελικοδρόμιο και η εκμετάλλευση χώρων κατά τη χειμερινή περίοδο. 
Oσον αφορά το επιβατικό λιμάνι, η διοίκηση του Οργανισμού εκτός των άλλων στοιχείων φαίνεται να έχει εξετάσει και τα πορίσματα παλαιότερων μελετών, σχετικά με τη δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης ανωδομών, δεδομένης της ανυπαρξίας τέτοιων, εκτός βέβαια εκείνων που σήμερα αξιοποιούνται ως αναψυκτήρια. Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου, εκεί όπου η επιλιμένια ζώνη το επιτρέπει, στόχος είναι η ανάπτυξη χώρων υποδοχής κατ’ αναλογία των αεροπορικών τέρμιναλ, όπου η κάθε εταιρία ενδεχομένως θα διαμορφώνει τον χώρο της. 
Οι πρώτες παρεμβάσεις που επιχειρήθηκαν πάντως απέδειξαν ότι το σύστημα είναι δεκτικό στην επί τα βελτίω μεταβολή και το στοιχείο αυτό κρίθηκε ενθαρρυντικό. Βάσει των σχεδιασμών, πέραν της σύνδεσης του σταθμού του ΗΣΑΠ με την επιλιμένια ζώνη με αερογέφυρα προβλέπονται: 
Η αξιοποίηση του δικτύου των οπτικών ινών για την τοποθέτηση σε στρατηγικής σημασίας σημεία ηλεκτρονικών πινάκων ενημέρωσης του κοινού για τα δρομολόγια, τις ώρες αφιξοαναχώρησης και ένα άλλο πλήθος πληροφοριών που θα συνεξεταστεί από το ΥΕΝ, τον ΟΛΠ και τις ενδιαφερόμενες εταιρίες. 
Η αύξηση των στεγασμένων χώρων στην περιοχή του λιμένα Αλών και Αγίου Διονυσίου. 
Η ανάπτυξη σταθμού επιβατών στη «πέτρινη αποθήκη» 
Η δημιουργία χώρου στάθμευσης στην ευρύτερη ζώνη των μονίμων δεξαμενών. 
Η σύνδεση του λιμένα με τον προαστιακό. 
Η αξιοποίηση των χώρων του σιλό κ.λπ. Σε αυτές τις παρεμβάσεις έρχονται να προστεθούν και εκείνες που σχεδιάζονται ώστε υποδομές του λιμένα που έχουν περιέλθει σε αχρηστία να αξιοποιηθούν προς όφελος του κοινωνικού συνόλου της ευρύτερης ζώνης του Πειραιά. Πρόκειται για δέσμη παρεμβάσεων που θα προσθέσουν χώρους προσιτούς για το κοινό, όπως εκείνη που σχεδιάζεται για την αναπαλαίωση και χρήση του μώλου «Κράκαρη». Σε ερώτηση της EΞΠPEΣ περί της χρηματοδότησης των παρεμβάσεων αυτών, ο κ. Αναστασόπουλος υπενθύμισε ότι μέσα από το συναφθέν χρηματοδοτικό πρωτόκολλο με την ΕΤΕπ του ΥΕΝ, δίδεται η ευκαιρία για επενδύσεις με τη συμμετοχή και ιδιωτικών κεφαλαίων. 


www.express.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Δέσμη μέτρων για την ανάπτυξη της ευρύτερης περιοχή του πρώτου λιμανιού της χώρας προτείνει το Εμπορικό και Βιομηχανικό Επιμελητήριο Πειραιώς (ΕΒΕΠ) στο υπόμνημα που κατέθεσε την Τρίτη στον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Γ.Βουλγαράκη. 

Μεταξύ των μέτρων περιλαμβάνεται η πρόταση δημιουργίας Ναυτιλιακού Χρηματιστηρίου για την προσέλκυση των επενδυτών του Μεσογειακού κυρίως χώρου, «με απώτερο στόχο να αναδειχθεί ο Πειραιάς σε διεθνούς κύρους Ναυτιλιακό city».

Βασικοί άξονες των θεμάτων που απασχολούν τις επιχειρήσεις-μέλη του Επιμελητηρίου, είναι οι εξής: 

- Δημιουργία σύγχρονων υποδομών και βελτίωση της λειτουργικότητας του Λιμένος. 

- Εξασφάλιση κλίματος εργασιακής ειρήνης. Η τελευταία απεργία διαρκείας των υπαλλήλων του ΟΛΠ, σύμφωνα με το ΕΒΕΠ, δημιούργησε τεράστια προβλήματα σε εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις όσο και σε παραγωγικές μονάδες-εργοστάσια.

- Αντιστοιχία ανταποδοτικότητας πόρων του ΟΛΠ προς το Δήμο Πειραιά για την επιβάρυνση και φθορά που προκαλεί η λειτουργία του Λιμανιού στο περιβάλλον και τις υποδομές της πόλης (μόλυνση περιβάλλοντος, κυκλοφοριακό, φθορά οδικού δικτύου).

- Ανάγκη προσέλκυσης επενδύσεων -ιδιαίτερα μετά την άρση του καμποτάζ- σε μέσα διαχείρισης του φόρτου εμπορευμάτων και σε δρομολόγηση νέων, σύγχρονων και αξιόπλοων σκαφών.

- Ιδιωτικοποίηση των ΣΕΜΠΟ, με την προϋπόθεση συμμετοχής περισσότερων του ενός αναδόχων, προκειμένου να μη δημιουργηθούν συνθήκες μονοπωλίου, με κοστολόγια κατά το δοκούν διαμορφούμενα, που θα αποβούν εις βάρος των χρηστών και της ανταγωνιστικότητας.

- Δημιουργία εκθεσιακού - συνεδριακού κέντρου σύγχρονων προδιαγραφών εφάμιλλου άλλων ευρωπαϊκών χωρών. 

- Διαμόρφωση του ύψους των τιμολογίων του ΟΛΠ σε αντιστοιχία με τη μορφή και την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών.

- Ενίσχυση των μέσων πυροπροστασίας στο Παλατάκι.

- Ιδιαίτερα μέτρα για τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική δραστηριότητα, η οποία ζητείται να εξυπηρετείται από τον ΟΛΠ. 

- Υποβοήθηση των κινήτρων για την ενίσχυση της προσέλκυσης πλοίων για επισκευή στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη. 

- Ενεργοποίηση ΝΑΖΩΠΕ και δημιουργία ΝΑΒΙΠΕ.

- Επίλυση νομικών προβλημάτων των πλοίων στον Πειραιά (π.χ. παραλαβή και προώθηση λαθρεπιβατών).

- Δυνατότητα επισκευής πλοίου στο αγκυροβόλι του.

- Ανάπτυξη Ελεύθερων Εφοδιαστικών Αποθηκών εντός Λιμένος.


www.in.gr

----------


## marina

"Ως επείγων θα κατατεθεί στη Βουλή ο νόμος για την παραχώρηση μέρους του ΟΛΠ σε ιδιώτες, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της σημερινής Metropolis." 

Ποίες θα είναι οι επιπτώσεις μιας τέτοιας κίνησης για το λιμάνι και για τους χιλιάδες επιβάτες που το χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά; Αν κάποιος έχει γνώση του θέματος θα ήταν καλό να ενημερώση και όλους εμάς, που ακούμε διάφορα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε την ουσία της αλλαγής που θα επέλθει με την πώληση σε ιδιώτες μέρους του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## gvaggelas

Μαρίνα ανοίγεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα. Καταρχήν μία διόρθωση. Δεν πρόκειται για πώληση τ΄μήματος του λιμένα, αλλά για παραχώρηση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η εταιρεία που θα κερδίσει τον διαγωνισμό θα εκμεταλλεύεται τις υποδομές και τις ανωδομές της συγκεκριμένης έκτασης, αλλά η κυριότητά τους θα ανήκει στον ΟΛΠ, ενώ η εκμετάλλευσή τους θα επανέλθει στον ΟΛΠ μετά το πέρας της σύμβασης. Η παραχώρηση αφορά τις προβλήτες Ι και ΙΙ του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (Σ.ΕΜΠΟ.). Το επιβατικό λιμάνι δεν παραχωρείται οπότε δεν αναμένεται να υπάρξει κάποια επίπτωση από την παραχώρηση του Σ.ΕΜΠΟ. στο επιβατικό κοινό και στην ακτοπλοΐα γενικότερα.
Οι όποιες αλλαγές που θα παρατηρηθούν αφορούν τον τερματικό σταθμό container. Με βάση την διεθνμή εμπειρία και σε γενικές γραμμές, οι επιπτώσεις αναμένεται να είναι οι εξής:

Θετικές: 
* Επενδύσεις (είναι προαπαιτούμενο στην σύμβαση παραχώρησης)
* Αύξηση ποιότητας υπηρεσιών
* Πιθανή μείωση τιμών
* Ένταξη του ΟΛΠ σε ένα διεθνές δίκτυο διαχειριστών λιμένων
* Αύξηση εμπορικής κίνησης (διαίτερα αν κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία κερδίσει την σύμβαση, οπότε θα καταστήσει τον Πειραιά ως το κέντρο της για την περιοχή της Μεσογείου)
* Σταθερά έσοδα σε βάθος 30 τίας (ενοίκια και πιθανόν κάποιο ποσοστό από τα έσοδα).
Δημιουργία ανταγωνισμού (όταν κατασκευαστεί η προβλήτα Ι την οποία θα εκμεταλλεύεται ο ΟΛΠ)

Αρνητικά:
* Πιθανές απολύσεις εργαζομένων
* Αλλαγή των κανονισμών εργασίας (βάρδιες, ωράριο, αποζημίωση για υπερωρίες κτλ).
* Απώλεια ελέγχου και εκμετάλλευσης των υπό παραχώρηση εκτάσεων
* Δημιουργία ιδιωτικού μονοπωλίου έως ότου κατασκευαστεί η προβλήτα Ι. 
*Κίνδυνος ύπαρξης διακρίσεων έναντι των χρηστών, ιδιαίτερα αν τις προβλήτες τις εκμεταλλεύεται ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία - θα εξυπηρετεί κατά προτεραιότητα τα πλοία της - όπως συμβαίνει και τώρα ΄με την σύμβαση ανάμεσα στον ΟΛΠ και την MSC.

Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές

----------


## sonia24

Προσωπικα, θεωρω οτι το ξεπουλημα του ΟΛΠ θα επιφερει πολλα αρνητικα και λιγα θετικα, τα οποια θετικα θα εξυπηρετουν τους λιγους. Γιατι πρεπει να γινει πωληση της δημοσιας περιουσιας για να δουλευει καλυτερα; Δεν  ειμαστε ικανοι να τη εκμεταλλευτουμε μονοι μας; Σιγουρα θα δουμε πολλες απωλησεις και στη θεση αυτων θα μπει η ομαδα του Χ που θα ειναι και ο αγοραστης. Ειναι το πλεον λογικο....Τωρα, αν προκειται για παραχωρηση ή για πωληση και αν εχει διαφορα το ενα με το αλλο, εγω ειμαι της φρασης "ολα ξεκινανε απο το πρωτο βημα". Το θεμα ειναι να μη γινει η αρχη.

----------


## marina

> Μαρίνα ανοίγεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα............. Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές


Έχεις δίκιο αλλά σίγουρα πολλοί είναι αυτοί που επηρεάζονται από μια τέτοια αλλαγή, έστω και προσωρινή παραχώρηση. Είναι καλό άνθρωποι σαν κι εσένα που γνωρίζουν περισσότερα να εξηγούν και σε εμάς που δεν μπορούμε να μπούμε τόσο εύκολα στο νόημα και την ουσία μιας τέτοιας αλλαγής. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινήσεις. :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

> Προσωπικα, θεωρω οτι το ξεπουλημα του ΟΛΠ θα επιφερει πολλα αρνητικα και λιγα θετικα, τα οποια θετικα θα εξυπηρετουν τους λιγους. Γιατι πρεπει να γινει πωληση της δημοσιας περιουσιας για να δουλευει καλυτερα; Δεν ειμαστε ικανοι να τη εκμεταλλευτουμε μονοι μας; Σιγουρα θα δουμε πολλες απωλησεις και στη θεση αυτων θα μπει η ομαδα του Χ που θα ειναι και ο αγοραστης. Ειναι το πλεον λογικο....Τωρα, αν προκειται για παραχωρηση ή για πωληση και αν εχει διαφορα το ενα με το αλλο, εγω ειμαι της φρασης "ολα ξεκινανε απο το πρωτο βημα". Το θεμα ειναι να μη γινει η αρχη.


Το αν θα έχει θετικές ή αρνητικές επιπτώσεις μένει να το δούμε. 

Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην παραχώρηση και την ιδιωτικοποίηση. Στην πρώτη δεν υπάρχει μεταβίβαση ιδιοκτησίας. Τώρα για το αν είμαστε ικανοί να εκμεταλλευτούμε μόνοι μας τον ΟΛΠ. Ερώτηση: Γιατί δεν το κάναμε τόσα χρόνια. Η αποδοτικότητα του ΟΛΠ δεν είναι και από τις καλύτερες στον χώρο της Μεσογείου. Το εμπόριο εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, αυξάνεται με υψηλούς ρυθμούς κάθε χρόνο. Από αυτή την αύξηση ωφελούνται και οι λιμένες καθώς θα κληθούν να εξυπηρετήσουν μεγαλύτερο όγκο φορτίου. Το διάστημα 2000-2005 η κίνηση containers στους λιμένες της Μεσογείου αυξήθηκε κατά 43% μέσο όρο. Για τον ΟΛΠ η αύξηση ήταν 19% Αυξήθηκε μεν αλλά σε σχέση με τους ανταγωνιστές του έχει χάσει μερίδιο αγοράς. Δεύτερον ο ΟΛΠ πριν από λίγα χρόνια υπήρχε στην λίστα με τους 50 μεγαλύτερους λιμένες σε κίνηση εμπορευματοκιβωτίων παγκοσμίως. Πλέον δεν είναι και αυτό σημαίνει ότι χάνει μερίδιο σε μία αγορά που αναπτύσεται συνεχώς. Δες 

http://people.hofstra.edu/geotrans/e...er%20Ports.xls
Για ποιο λόγο χάνει μερίδιο. Η πιο πιθανή αιτία είναι ότι δεν ικανοποιεί τους χρήστες του το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει. 
Η παραχώρηση λιμένων δεν είναι φόβητρο για την δημόσια περιουσία. ¶λλωστε η παροχή λιμενικών υπηρεσιών από ιδιωτικές εταιρείες εφαρμόζεται σε πολλούς λιμένες παγκοσμίως. Για ποιο λόγο να εφαρμόζουν αυτήν την πρακτική αν τους είναι επιζήμια.Για του λόγου το αληθές http://people.hofstra.edu/geotrans/e...ownership.html

Την πρακτική αυτή εφαρμόζουν και οι περισσότεροι λιμένες της Ευρώπης. Πολλοί πρώην δημόσιοι λιμένες προχώρησαν στην εφαρμογή αυτής της στρατηγικής (λιμένες Ιταλίας, Ισπανίας, Τουρκίας, Βελγίου, Ολλανδίας, Μάλτα, κ.α. ενώ η Αγγλία πέρασε στο αντίθετο άκρο, καθώς έχει ιδιωτικοποιήσει (πουλήσει) τους λιμένες της). 

Για τις απολύσεις θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ορισμένες έρευνες που έχουν γίνει έχουν καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι βραχυχρόνια θα υπάρξουν απολύσεις εργαζομένων. Και εδώ είναι που πρέπει να παρέμβει η πολιτεία. Από ότι άκουσα το ΥΕν προτίθεται να πάρει κάποια μέτρα προκειμένου οι εργζόμενοι να μην μείνουν χωρίς εργασία. Σκέψου όμως και μεσομακροπρόθεσμα. Αν σε μία δεκαετία, ο ιδιώτης πάροχος έχει καταφέρει να διπλασιάσει την κίνηση εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, δεν θα δημιουργηθούν ανάγκες για νέο προσωπικό??

Όπως κάθε στρατηγική έχει και θετικά και αρνητικά σημεία, το ίδιο συμβαίενι και με τις παραχωρήσεις. Πρέπει λοιπόν να υπάρξει σωστή εφαρμογή της, εκμετάλλευση των πλεονεκτημάτων που προσφέρει και ελαχιστοποίηση των μειονεκτημάτων. Σε πολλές χώρες η στρατηγική αυτή έχει αποδώσει. Στην Ελλάδα μένει να το δούμε.

----------


## jumpman

Sumfwnw apoluta.H idiwtikh ekmetaleush tha ferei peretwrou anaptuksh me apotelesma ma mhn xathoun toulaxiston oi uparxontes theseis ergasias.Alla kapoioi den theloun na to katalavoun giati apla voleuontai me th monimothta.

----------


## sonia24

> Sumfwnw apoluta.H idiwtikh ekmetaleush tha ferei peretwrou anaptuksh me apotelesma ma mhn xathoun toulaxiston oi uparxontes theseis ergasias.Alla kapoioi den theloun na to katalavoun giati apla voleuontai me th monimothta.


Προσωπικα, δε με ενοχλει το δημοσιο μιας και ανεφερες θεμα μονιμοτητας. 
Αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι το καθεστως του δημοσιου. Αυτο το βολεμα, που λες. Και εγω στον ιδιωτικο τομεα ειμαι, αλλα δεν μπορω να παραβλεψω τις αρνητικα του. Ειμαι υπερ της αναπτυξης, αλλα οχι εις βαρος κανενος. 

Οσο για το λιμανι και ολες αυτες τις αλλαγες, οι οποιες ειναι πρωτογνωρες προς την Ελλαδα, ευχομαι να φερουν τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα, αν και δεν ειμαι τοσο αισιοδοξη.

----------


## gvaggelas

Παράτασημέχρι τα τέλη της πρώτης εβδομάδας του Μαΐου πήρε η πρώτη φάση του διεθνούς διαγωνισμού εκχώρησης των εμπορευματικών σταθμών του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς, όπως αποφάσισε την Πέμπτη το ΔΣ του ΟΛΠ. 
Αντίστοιχη απόφαση αναμένεται και για τον ΟΛΘ την Παρασκευή.
Όπως αναφέρουν Τα Νέα, επικαλούμενα παράγοντες του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, η παράταση δόθηκε έπειτα από αίτημα των ενδιαφερόμενων εταιρειών.
Οι συνδικαλιστές, ωστόσο, υποστήριζαν ότι η «παράταση δόθηκε γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ο διαγωνισμός θα κηρυσσόταν άγονος. Προσπαθούν όπως-όπως να ξεπουλήσουν τα λιμάνια και δεν τα καταφέρνουν» έλεγαν. 
Οι εργαζόμενοι, οι οποίοι απέχουν από την υπερωριακή τους εργασία από τις αρχές Ιανουαρίου, δηλώνουν αποφασισμένοι να παρατείνουν για όσο χρειαστεί τις κινητοποιήσεις τους.
Εν τω μεταξύ, η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ αποφάσισε, την Πέμπτη, την πρόσληψη 400 και πλέον ατόμων, μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Η διοίκηση του Οργανισμού εκτιμά ότι σε δύο μήνες θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.

*www.in.gr*

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι τελικά πολλά τα λεφτά! Πραγματικά οι διεθνής εταιρίες προσβλέπουν πάρα πολλά από τον Πειραιά... 
Εμείς τόσα χρόνια γιατί δέν το βλέπαμε???
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...04/1520754.htm

Η πλάκα είναι ότι τα κουμουνιστικά κόμματα της Ελλάδας εναντιώνονται σε μία "λαϊκή εταιρία" της Κίνας...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Από τον προσεχή Σεπτέμβριο.Εκσυγχρονίζει τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του ο ΟΛΠ.

Αλλάζει μορφή λειτουργίας ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιά Α.Ε. Ο ΟΛΠ από τον προσεχή Σεπτέμβριο «εγκαινιάζει» το νέο οργανωτικό σχεδιασμό που σύμφωνα με τα όσα θέλει να πετύχει η εταιρεία, θα του επιτρέψει να προσαρμοστεί στα σύγχρονα δεδομένα εργασίας και αγοράς και να βελτιώσει την αποτελεσματικότητα, την ανταγωνιστικότητα και κατά συνέπεια να κατορθώσει τη διαρκή επιτυχία του.

Mε το νέο Κανονισμό Εσωτερικής Οργάνωσης και Λειτουργίας που εγκρίθηκε από το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της εταιρείας, γίνονται σαρωτικές αλλαγές στον τρόπο διοίκησης, με σύσταση νέων διευθύνσεων, όπως είναι για την ακτοπλοΐα και το περιβάλλον και μείωση προϊστάμενων τμημάτων κατά 13 με στόχο την απλούστευση των διαδικασιών και τη μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας. Ειδικότερα ενεκρίθησαν: 

- Διαχωρισμός των υπηρεσιών σε υπηρεσίες εκμετάλλευσης και σε υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης, με σκοπό την πελατοκεντρική αντίληψη που επιδιώκεται να εμφυσηθεί στη νοοτροπία του προσωπικού του ΟΛΠ, αλλά και για την αναλυτική κοστολόγηση των δραστηριοτήτων της εταιρείας. 

- Μείωση των διευθύνσεων κατά δύο και μείωση των τμημάτων κατά 13 για μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία και αντιμετώπιση γραφειοκρατικών δυσκαμψιών.

- Επαύξηση των οργανωτικών μονάδων του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (ΣΕΜΠΟ) με σκοπό τη βελτίωση της επιχειρησιακής λειτουργίας του.

- Δημιουργία διεύθυνσης διακίνησης αυτοκινήτων και γενικού φορτίου για την αναβάθμιση της διαρκώς αναπτυσσόμενης δραστηριότητας των Car Terminals. 

- Δημιουργία διεύθυνσης εξυπηρέτησης πλοίων και επιβατών, που καταδεικνύει την εστίαση στον ανθρωποκεντρικό χαρακτήρα παροχής λιμενικών υπηρεσιών ποιότητας προς τους πολίτες - επιβάτες ακτοπλοΐας και κρουαζιέρας.

- Δημιουργία διεύθυνσης εκμετάλλευσης χώρων και εγκαταστάσεων, που αποβλέπει στη βέλτιστη αξιοποίηση των χερσαίων χώρων της λιμενικής ζώνης.

- Δημιουργία, για πρώτη φορά, υπηρεσίας marketing και πωλήσεων, με σκοπό την παρακολούθηση και ανάλυση της εθνικής και παγκόσμιας αγοράς λιμενικών υπηρεσιών και μεταφορών, καθώς και την προώθηση πωλήσεων.

- Δημιουργία, για πρώτη φορά, τμήματος προστασίας περιβάλλοντος, προκειμένου να επιδιωχθεί η αειφόρος ανάπτυξη και η οικολογική ισορροπία και να διαφυλαχθούν οι φυσικοί πόροι προς χάρη των επόμενων γενεών.

- Δημιουργία, για πρώτη φορά, τμήματος ποιοτικού ελέγχου, με σκοπό τη διασφάλιση της ποιότητας των προμηθευομένων υλικών και υπηρεσιών, καθώς και την πιστοποίηση των προσφερόμενων λιμενικών υπηρεσιών σύμφωνα με τα Εθνικά ή Ευρωπαϊκά Πρότυπα. 

- Αναβάθμιση του τμήματος συντονισμού και κατανομής εργασιών, ώστε να επιτυγχάνεται ο κεντρικός σχεδιασμός και η παρακολούθηση των φορτοεκφορτωτικών εργασιών, αλλά και να επιτυγχάνονται οικονομίες κλίμακας.

- Αναβάθμιση του τμήματος ζημιών, ώστε να περιλαμβάνεται και η ασφάλιση των ανθρώπινων και περιουσιακών πόρων του ΟΛΠ.

- Αναδιάρθρωση του τρόπου υλοποίησης των προμηθειών και συμβάσεων παροχής υπηρεσιών με σκοπό την επίτευξη ταχύτερης και αποτελεσματικότερης διαχείρισης με μείωση του κόστους.

- Ορθολογικότερη λειτουργία της Διεύθυνσης Ανθρώπινου Δυναμικού, με σκοπό την ενιαία παρακολούθηση των συλλογικών συμβάσεων εργασίας.

- Αναδιάρθρωση του τρόπου λειτουργίας της διεύθυνσης τεχνικής υποστήριξης, με σκοπό τη διασφάλιση της συνεχούς καλής λειτουργίας των ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών κ.λπ. εγκαταστάσεων και μηχανημάτων του ΟΛΠ.

- Εκσυγχρονισμός της διεύθυνσης πληροφορικής και τηλεπικοινωνιών με σκοπό την αναβάθμιση των πληροφοριακών συστημάτων. 

- Δημιουργία θέσεων γενικών διευθυντών για συντονισμό του έργου των διευθύνσεων και την αποφόρτιση του έργου του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου.

- Καθορισμός των οργανικών θέσεων σε 2.150 κατά μέγιστο, με σκοπό την προσαρμογή στις σύγχρονες συνθήκες και τη μετεξέλιξη του ΟΛΠ σε μία σύγχρονη, δυναμική και ανταγωνιστική εταιρεία παροχής λιμενικών υπηρεσιών.

πηγή Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Έως τις 10 Οκτωβρίου θα έχει μπει οι υπογραφές στη σύμβαση μεταξύ ΟΛΠ και Cosco για την παραχώρηση του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στον Πειραιά, μεταξύ ΟΛΠ και Cosco. Η σύμβαση θα εγκριθεί από το Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο και θα πάει στη Βουλή για ψήφιση. Η σύμβαση αναμένεται να εγκριθεί έως το τέλος του χρόνου όπως ήταν το αρχικό χρονοδιάγραμμα. Οι κινέζοι της Cosco θα μπουν στο λιμάνι και στην προβλήτα ΙΙ έως τον Οκτώβριο του 2009, εάν τα βρουν με τους εργαζόμενους αφού θα υπάρξει για 18 μήνες συστέγαση ΟΛΠ και Cosco στη συγκεκριμένη προβλήτα. 
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες οι κινέζοι πιέζουν να σταματήσουν οι κινητοποιήσεις, χωρίς να πληγούν οι εργαζόμενοι όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα.
Οι κινέζοι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά ότι οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΛΠ έχουν την τεχνογνωσία για να συμβάλουν, τουλάχιστον στα πρώτα χρόνια, στην ανάπτυξη της κολοσσιαίας επένδυσης που έχουν κάνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Εάν οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΛΠ αρνηθούν να εργαστούν για τους κινέζους, αφού για 18 μήνες ΟΛΠ και Cosco θα συνυπάρχουν, βάσει της σύμβασης, στην προβλήτα ΙΙ, τότε υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο ο κινεζικός κολοσσός να καθυστερήσει μέχρι και δύο χρόνια, καταστρέφοντας τα σχέδιά τους για ανάπτυξη στην Ευρώπη.
Στο τραπέζι έπεσε η ιδέα να προχωρήσουν σε νέες προσλήψεις. Και αυτό το δέχτηκε ο ΟΛΠ. Όμως η Cosco δεν μπορεί να βρει κατάλληλα εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό που να έχει την δυνατότητα να λειτουργήσει το λιμάνι.

πηγή. http://www.marinews.gr

----------


## sonia24

Όσον αφορά στα επενδυτικά σχέδια της Cosco, οι κινέζοι θέλουν να θέσουν σε εφαρμογή για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά σχέδιο το οποίο θα αναπτυχθείς σε τρεις φάσεις.
Στο πρώτο στάδιο εκσυγχρονίζουν την προβλήτα ΙΙ με μηχανολογικό και ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό αξίας περίπου 100 εκατ. ευρώ, ώστε να έχει την ικανότητα το terminal διακίνησης περίπου 2,5 εκατ. TEU ετησίως.
Όμως το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν τα σχέδια για την προβλήτα ΙΙΙ. Ο κινέζικος όμιλος θα επιχειρήσει, εφόσον ξεπεράσει τις ενστάσεις που έχει κάνει ο Δήμος Περάματος στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, να κατασκευάσει όχι μόνο την μισή προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, που προβλέπει η διακήρυξη του ΟΛΠ, αλλά ολόκληροη την ΙΙΙ.
Η κίνηση αυτή θα του δώσει επιπλέον χώρους 150 με 200 στρέμματα. *Τον επιπλέον χώρο οι κινέζοι σκοπεύουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν, όχι για διακίνηση containers, αλλά σαν μεταποιητική βάση*. Ως ελεύθερη ζώνη που θα είναι, θα έχουν την δυνατότητα με μία τελική προσθήκη στα προϊόντα που θα φέρνουν από την Κίνα, να τα μετατρέπουν σε ευρωπαϊκά από κινέζικα. "Είναι μια τακτική που ακολουθούν πάνω από 10 χρόνια οι ευρωπαϊκές επιχειρήσεις".
Για τον ίδιο σκοπό δεν αποκλείεται σε τρίτο στάδιο να διεκδικήσουν και το logistic center που αναμένεται να δημιουργηθεί στο Θριάσειο. Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ως διαμετακομιστικό, αφού τα εμπορεύματα θα μοιράζονται στην συνέχεια με μικρότερα πλοία στις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες του Νότου. 

πηγη: τελωνειακα & νεα του λιμανιου

----------


## mastrovasilis

&#171;Οι διαπραγματεύσεις για την οριστικοποίηση του σχεδίου Σύμβασης διεξάγονται εντός του χρονοδιαγράμματος&#187;, τονίζει η ΟΛΠ ΑΕ, σε απάντηση ερωτήματος της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς αναφορικά με τη διαδικασία Παραχώρησης των Προβλητών ΙΙ & ΙΙΙ του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (ΣΕΜΠΟ).

Όπως σημειώνει η εταιρεία, στόχος είναι να ολοκληρωθούν οι διαπραγματεύσεις στις αρχές Οκτωβρίου και στη συνέχεια εντός του ιδίου μηνός να τεθεί το κείμενο της Σύμβασης προς έγκριση από το ΔΣ/ΟΛΠ ΑΕ.

πηγή. Nαυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Υπογράφεται αύριο η σύμβαση παραχώρησης της περιοχής «Παλατάκι» στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για την κατασκευή και διαχείριση ενός σύγχρονου εκθεσιακού κέντρου. Η σύμβαση για την ανάθεση του έργου εγκρίθηκε από το Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο σύμφωνα με την πράξη 209/2008. Η κοινοπραξία που αναλαμβάνει το έργο αποτελείται από τις εταιρείες Damco, J&P-ΑΒΑΞ Α.Ε., Lamda Development , Reds, Rota ΕΠΕ, και Κλέαρχος Ρούτσης Α.Ε. 

Από τη σύμβαση διάρκειας 25 ετών, ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιά Α.Ε. θα λαμβάνει ποσοστό από τα έσοδα της εταιρείας που θα διαχειρίζεται το εκθεσιακό κέντρο, ενώ θα έχει ελάχιστο εγγυημένο εισόδημα τα 2,5 εκατ. ευρώ ετησίως, ποσό το οποίο θα προσαυξάνεται κατά 4,5% κάθε χρόνο. Σημειώνεται ότι από τη λειτουργία του παλιού εκθεσιακού κέντρου ο ΟΛΠ στην καλύτερη χρονιά του, εισέπραξε λιγότερα από 1,5 εκατ. ευρώ. 

*Το νέο εκθεσιακό*

Ο Πειραιάς, το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα της Μεσογείου, αποτελεί κομβικό σημείο επικοινωνίας της νησιωτικής Ελλάδας με την ελληνική και ευρωπαϊκή ενδοχώρα και διεθνές κέντρο διαμετακομιστικού εμπορίου και τουρισμού στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο.

Η εξέλιξη των λειτουργιών του λιμανιού μετά τα πρώτα 150 χρόνια λειτουργίας του οδήγησε στην αλλαγή χρήσης του έως τότε Κεντρικού Επιβατικού Σταθμού σε εκθεσιακό κέντρο. Στις δύο δεκαετίες της λειτουργίας του το παλιό εκθεσιακό κέντρο του ΟΛΠ καθιέρωσε το χώρο του λιμανιού και το όνομα το ΟΛΠ σαν σημείο αναφοράς στα εκθεσιακά δρώμενα της χώρας μας.

Τα προβλήματα στατικότητας του παλαιού εκθεσιακού κέντρου σε συνάρτηση με τις συνεχώς εξελισσόμενες σύγχρονες απαιτήσεις ανέδειξαν ως επείγουσα την ανάγκη αντικατάστασής του. Με τη σύμβαση παραχώρησης θα δημιουργηθεί ένα νέο εκθεσιακό κέντρο - συνεδριακός χώρος εκτάσεως 34.000 τμ., συνολικού κόστους επένδυσης περίπου 90 εκ. ευρώ, ο οποίος θα μπορεί παράλληλα να φιλοξενήσει διεθνείς εκθέσεις.

Ενας σύγχρονος χώρος με εύκολη πρόσβαση, δυνατότητα υψηλής ανοχής δαπέδων, τηλεπικοινωνιακές δυνατότητες, parking 36.000τμ., καταστήματα εστίασης, εμπορικά καταστήματα, roof garden, γραφεία. 

*Το στοίχημα*

Πρώτος στόχος τόσο της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ όσο και της κοινοπραξίας που ανέλαβε το έργο είναι το εκθεσιακό κέντρο να είναι έτοιμο μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2010 ώστε να προλάβει να φιλοξενήσει τη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή έκθεση «Ποσειδώνια».

Μετά την απομάκρυνση της έκθεσης από το φυσικό τους χώρο, τα τελευταία τέσσερα χρόνια, η επιστροφή τους αποτελεί πάγια αίτημα τόσο των φορέων του «μεγάλου λιμανιού» όσο και της ελληνικής ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας. Ωστόσο η σύμβαση υπογράφεται τελικά με καθυστέρηση περίπου εννέα μηνών και είναι αμφίβολο αν το έργο θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί την κατάλληλη στιγμή.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Mέσα στον Οκτώβριο θα τεθεί στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠ το θέμα της έγκρισης παραχώρησης των προβλητών ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στην Cosco Pacific.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας «οι διαπραγματεύσεις για την οριστικοποίηση του σχεδίου Σύμβασης διεξάγονται εντός του χρονοδιαγράμματος με στόχο να ολοκληρωθούν στις αρχές Οκτωβρίου και στη συνέχεια εντός του ιδίου μηνός να τεθεί το κείμενο της σύμβασης προς έγκριση από το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. Μετά την εν λόγω έγκριση θα πραγματοποιηθούν ανακοινώσεις προς ενημέρωση του επενδυτικού κοινού». 

Σημειώνεται ότι εφόσον το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠ εγκρίνει τη σύμβαση, στη συνέχεια θα σταλεί στο Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο και σε περίπτωση θετικής απόφασης το κείμενο της σύμβασης θα κατατεθεί στη Βουλή.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Υπεγράφη χθες μεταξύ της ΟΛΠ και των εταιρειών Damco Energy, JP Αβαξ, Lamda Development , Reds, Rota και Κλέραχος Γ. Ρούτσης, ως μετόχων της Ανώνυμης Εταιρείας Αποκλειστικού Σκοπού (ΑΕΑΣ), η σύμβαση παραχώρησης του δικαιώματος κατασκευής, χρήσης και εκμετάλλευσης του νέου Εκθεσιακού Κέντρου της ΟΛΠ στη θέση Παλατάκι της λιμενικής ζώνης Πειραιά. 

Το νέο εκθεσιακό κέντρο, συνολικής επένδυσης περίπου 90 εκατ. ευρώ θα χρηματοδοτηθεί εξ' ολοκλήρου από την ΑΕΑΣ, η οποία λαμβάνει το αποκλειστικό δικαίωμα χρήσης και εκμετάλλευσης του Εκθεσιακού κέντρου για 25 έτη έναντι υποχρέωσης καταβολής ανταλλάγματος ως κατ' έτος ποσοστού επί των εσόδων της στην ΟΛΠ, όπως σημειώνεται στη σχετική ανακοίνωση. 

Το ετήσιο αντάλλαγμα για την ΟΛΠ δεν μπορεί να υπολείπεται του ποσού των 2,5 εκατ. ευρώ αναπροσαρμοζόμενο με Δ.Τ.Κ+1 ποσοστιαία μονάδα ετησίως και θα αρχίσει να καταβάλλεται με την έναρξη λειτουργίας του νέου εκθεσιακού κέντρου. 

Με βάση τα ως άνω προκύπτει ότι το τελικό ποσόν που θα εισπράξει η ΟΛΠ ΑΕ κατά την περίοδο της παραχώρησης είναι 99 εκατ. ευρώ, η παρούσα αξία αυτού με συντελεστή προεξόφλησης 9% που προέβλεπε η σχετική διακήρυξη είναι 35 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ στο τέλος της παραχώρησης το Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο θα περιέλθει στην ΟΛΠ ΑΕ, αναφέρεται, μεταξύ άλλων, στην ανακοίνωση.

«Το μέγεθος και η εμπειρία των μετόχων της ΑΕΑΣ καθώς και η πλεονεκτική θέση κατασκευής του νέου εκθεσιακού κέντρου εγγυώνται και μια αμοιβαία επωφελή επιχειρηματική σχέση και την απόλυτη επιτυχία της πρώτης σημαντικής παραχώρησης στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά», επισημαίνει η ΟΛΠ ΑΕ.

πηγή. Nαυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ανοίγει ο δρόμος, σύμφωνα με τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Αναστάση Παπαληγούρα, για την επιστροφή της διεθνούς ναυτιλιακής έκθεσης «Ποσειδώνια» στο φυσικό της χώρο, μετά τη σύμβαση παραχώρησης για κατασκευή εκθεσιακού κέντρου που υπέγραψε ο ΟΛΠ με κοινοπραξία εταιρειών. 

Όπως ανέφερε ο υπουργός, «δίνεται η δυνατότητα για την προσέλκυση και άλλων ανάλογης εμβέλειας εκθέσεων και συνεδρίων, που θα συμβάλουν αποτελεσματικά στην αναζωογόνηση των οικονομικών και πολιτιστικών δραστηριοτήτων του Πειραιά. Ικανοποιείται με τον τρόπο αυτό το πάγιο αίτημα του πειραϊκού λαού για την ανάδειξη του Πειραιά σε μείζονα κόμβο διεθνών εκθέσεων και εκδηλώσεων».

Η κοινοπραξία που αναλαμβάνει το έργο αποτελείται από τις εταιρείες Damco Energy (15,75%), J&P-ΑΒΑΞ Α.Ε. (19,5%), Lamda Development (19,5%), Reds (19,5%), Rota ΕΠΕ (15,75%) και Κλέαρχος Ρούτσης Α.Ε. (10%).

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Οι υπογραφές μένουν μόνο για να ολοκληρωθεί η σύμβαση παραχώρησης του νέου Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων από τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Πειραιά Α.Ε. προς την Cosco Pacific Limited. 

Οι δύο πλευρές συμφώνησαν σε όλα και το τυπικό μέρος της υπόθεσης θα κλείσει, σε ό,τι αφορά τον ΟΛΠ [OLPr.AT]  με τη συνεδρίαση του διοικητικού του συμβουλίου την Παρασκευή 10 Οκτωβρίου, ενώ σε ό,τι αφορά την Cosco μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα «ανάψει το πράσινο φως» η διοίκηση της εταιρείας από τη Σαγκάη στην Κίνα.

Οι δύο πλευρές βρήκαν κοινή γραμμή πλεύσης και στα δύο «καυτά σημεία» της σύμβασης. Την περίοδο της συγκατοίκησης, που έκλεισε για έξι μήνες με δικαίωμα για άλλους δύο από την 1η Οκτωβρίου 2009, και τον προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, ο οποίος πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί από την Cosco μέχρι το 2015.

Σε περίπτωση που αυτό δεν γίνει με υπαιτιότητα της Cosco, ο ΟΛΠ θα έχει δικαίωμα είτε να καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση είτε, όπως έχει αποκαλύψει ήδη η «Ν», να εισπράξει ένα ποσό περίπου στα ίδια επίπεδα, με το κόστος του έργου (ανέγερση προβλήτα) για τον προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, που υπολογίζεται πάνω από 100 εκατ. ευρώ. 

Επίσης, αν και επισήμως το κείμενο της συμφωνίας δεν έχει ακόμα ανακοινωθεί, η «Ν» παρουσιάζει σήμερα τα κύρια σημεία της συμφωνίας των δύο πλευρών. 

*Εγγυημένο αντάλλαγμα*

Κατοχυρώθηκε στη συμφωνία η υποχρέωση καταβολής του εγγυημένου ανταλλάγματος στον ΟΛΠ (ύψους 3,4 δισ. ευρώ σε βάθος 35 ετών) ανεξαρτήτως έργων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, ο ΟΛΠ θα είναι σε θέση να υλοποιήσει χωρίς χρηματοοικονομικά προβλήματα το επενδυτικό του πρόγραμμα για την αναβάθμιση και επέκταση των υποδομών του λιμανιού. 

*Κατασκευή προβλήτα ΙΙΙ*

Μεγάλο μέρος των διαπραγματεύσεων εστιάστηκε στον τρόπο εξασφάλισης κατασκευής του Προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, που από την αρχή αποτελούσε κυρίαρχο άξονα της στρατηγικής των δύο πλευρών και, όπως διαφάνηκε στις διαπραγματεύσεις, και η CPL επιθυμεί να πραγματοποιήσει. Η κατασκευή του Προβλήτα ΙΙΙ συνδέθηκε τόσο με ποινικές ρήτρες για μη επίτευξη τμηματικών προθεσμιών όσο και με ρήτρες για το χρόνο τελικής ολοκλήρωσης.

Μάλιστα, στην περίπτωση που η Cosco, με επιλογή της, δεν πραγματοποιήσει την επένδυση, ο ΟΛΠ διατηρεί την επιλογή της καταγγελίας της σύμβασης που από μόνη της δημιουργεί σημαντικό αντικίνητρο μη κατασκευής, αλλά εισήχθη και επιπλέον η επιλογή ώστε ο ΟΛΠ να διεκδικήσει αποζημίωση σε ύψος που πλησιάζει το κόστος του λιμενικού έργου, που υπολογίζεται ότι ο προϋπολογισμός του θα είναι άνω των 100 εκατ. ευρώ, δεχόμενος τη συνέχιση της σύμβασης. Η εναλλακτική επιλογή δημιουργεί ακόμη ένα μοχλό πίεσης για την κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ.

Σημειώνεται βέβαια ότι, αν η κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ δεν πραγματοποιηθεί μετά από πιθανή δικαστική απόφαση, όπως για παράδειγμα του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας η Cosco δεν θα δεσμεύεται από τις ρήτρες που περιλαμβάνει το έργο. 

*Περίοδος συγκατοίκησης*

Οριστικοποιημένη είναι και η περίοδος συγκατοίκησης ΟΛΠ και CPL, η οποία περιορίζεται πλέον σε οκτώ μήνες (6+2) κατά μέγιστο. Είναι σίγουρο ότι, περιορίζοντας το χρονικό διάστημα της συγκατοίκησης, η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ περιορίζει τις οικονομικές απώλειες που πιθανώς θα πλήρωνε από την αδυναμία επίτευξης της εγγυημένης απόδοσης.

Και αυτό, διότι δεν είναι απίθανό οι εργαζόμενοι, που αντιτίθενται με κινητοποιήσεις που κρατούν 10 μήνες τώρα στο σχέδιο παραχώρησης, να μη θελήσουν να εργαστούν και την περίοδο της συγκατοίκησης. 

Ταυτόχρονα, και η Cosco βγαίνει ωφελημένη, αφού μπορεί γρηγορότερα να εφαρμόσει στο λιμάνι τις διαδικασίες λειτουργίας που θέλει για τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας υπηρεσίας. 

Είναι σημαντικό πάντως να σημειωθεί ΟΛΠ και Cosco συμφώνησαν να αποδίδεται bonus στους εργαζομένους, εφόσον πετύχουν υψηλότερες αποδόσεις των εγγυημένων. Το ύψος του bonus δεν φαίνεται να έχει ακόμη οριστικοποιηθεί, αλλά εκτιμάται ότι και οι δύο συμβαλλόμενοι επιθυμούν να κυμαίνεται σε επίπεδα που θα δημιουργεί κίνητρο επίτευξης υψηλών αποδόσεων. 

*Τιμολόγια*

Η Cosco, βάσει της συμφωνίας, δεσμεύεται να διατηρήσει τα τιμολόγια παροχής υπηρεσιών του ΟΛΠ μέχρι 1/6/2010, ημερομηνία ολοκλήρωσης των έργων του Προβλήτα Ι. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, ο ΟΛΠ εξασφαλίζει ένα σταθερό συναλλακτικό περιβάλλον, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να υπάρξει η εναλλακτική του Προβλήτα Ι, οπότε ο ανταγωνισμός των δύο παρόχων θα λειτουργήσει με προφανή βελτίωση στην ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών και στην ταχύτητα εξυπηρέτησης, με τελικό αποδέκτη της ωφέλειας το καταναλωτή. 

*Θέσεις εργασίας*

Πέραν των θέσεων εργασίας που θα δημιουργηθούν κατά τα πρώτα χρόνια υλοποίησης των έργων, η Cosco θα υλοποιήσει ένα πρόγραμμα προσλήψεων άνω των 600 ατόμων για τις ανάγκες λειτουργίας του Ν.ΣΕΜΠΟ. Παράλληλα, οριστικοποιήθηκε και η συμφωνία για υποχρέωση πρόσληψης σε ποσοστό 10% των αναγκών της CPL από τα παιδιά των εργαζομένων του ΟΛΠ, εφόσον το επιθυμούν και κατέχουν τα προσόντα για τις σχετικές θέσεις.

*Υλοποίηση των επενδύσεων*

Παρά το γεγονός ότι η παραχώρηση θα υλοποιηθεί το τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2009, τόσο ο ΟΛΠ όσο και η CPL ενδιαφέρονται να ολοκληρωθούν οι επενδύσεις του Προβλήτα ΙΙ όσο και του Προβλήτα ΙΙΙ όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα, ώστε να προλάβουν τον ανταγωνισμό στη Μεσόγειο.

Ως αποτέλεσμα, παρά το γεγονός ότι η παραχώρηση θα ξεκινήσει περίπου εννέα μήνες μετά την αρχική πρόβλεψη, έχει ήδη συμφωνηθεί ότι η ολοκλήρωση των έργων θα γίνει μέχρι το 2015, έτσι ώστε από το 2016 και μετά να εξασφαλίζει δυναμικότητα άνω των 3.700.000 εμπορευματοκιβωτίων

Τα έργα που θα υλοποιηθούν μέχρι τη χρονιά - ορόσημο, περιλαμβάνουν την κατασκευή του Προβλήτα ΙΙΙ όσο και λιμενικά έργα, σύμφωνα με την προσφορά της Cosco στον υπάρχοντα Προβλήτα ΙΙ. Η εκτιμώμενη επένδυση μέχρι το 2015 ανέρχεται σε περίπου 300 εκατ. ευρώ Μέχρι το τέλος της 35ετούς συμβάσεως, προβλέπονται επιπλέον επενδύσεις 300 εκατ. ευρώ περίπου.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Τη συμμετοχή τους που έχουν προκηρύξει για την Τετάρτη 8 Οκτωβρίου 2008, αποφάσισαν τα διοικητικά συμβούλια της Ομοσπονδίας Υπαλλήλων Λιμένων Ελλάδος και η Ένωση Μονίμων και Δοκίμων Λιμενεργατών ΟΛΠ.

Οι συνδικαλιστικές Ενώσεις που έχουν ταχθεί κατά της παραχώρησης των Σταθμών Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων του ΟΛΠ πραγματοποιούν συνεχόμενες κινητοποιήσεις από τις πρώτες ημέρες του 2008 και συνεχίζουν. 

Όπως αναφέρει η ΟΜΥΛΕ σε ανακοίνωσή της: «Οι εργαζόμενοι στα λιμάνια δεν πρόκειται να συναινέσουν στο επιχειρούμενο ξεπούλημα των κερδοφόρων Σταθμών Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (Σ.ΕΜΠΟ). Το ξεπούλημα αυτό συνδυάζεται με το διαχωρισμό των εργαζομένων σε νέους και παλιούς, και με τη ραγδαία επιδείνωση συνολικά των εργασιακών σχέσεων», και προσθέτει: «Με ενότητα και αποφασιστικότητα θα δώσουμε τη μάχη μέχρι τέλους για την υπεράσπιση της δημόσιας περιουσίας, και των εργασιακών σχέσεων και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα νικήσουμε».

Ανάλογες είναι και οι θέσεις των λιμενεργατών οι οποίοι επιπροσθέτως τονίζουν: «Όσοι πίστεψαν ότι ψηφίζοντας νόμους μπορούν να διασπάσουν τους εργαζόμενους, όσοι πίστεψαν ότι στον ΟΛΠ και στις γραμμές του σωματείου θα υπήρχαν απόψεις που θα αντιμετώπιζαν τους νέους συναδέλφους σαν μία άλλη κατηγορία εργαζομένων, διαψεύστηκαν οικτρά. Από την πρώτη στιγμή με αίσθημα αλληλεγγύης δώσαμε μάχες σε όλα τα επίπεδα για να περιορίσουμε τις επιπτώσεις αυτού του ρατσιστικού νόμου που ψηφίστηκε, επιπτώσεις οι οποίες στοχοποιούν τους νέους εργαζόμενους και τους αφήνουν χωρίς δικαιώματα».

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

-Την Παρασκευή πέφτουν οι υπογραφές για την παραχώρηση τoυ Σ.ΕΜΠΟ στην Cosco.

Τη χρυσή τομή βρήκαν ΟΛΠ και Cosco σε δύο θέματα αγκάθια που απασχολούσαν τις διαπραγματεύσεις και έτσι η υπόθεση της παραχώρησης του Σ.ΕΜΠΟ στους κινέζους μπήκε στην τελική ευθεία.Την περίοδο της συγκατοίκησης, που έκλεισε για έξι μήνες με δικαίωμα για άλλους δύο από την 1η Οκτωβρίου 2009, και την προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, η οποία πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί από την Cosco μέχρι το 2015.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν γίνει η κατασκευή της προβλήτας ΙΙΙ με υπαιτιότητα της Cosco, ο ΟΛΠ θα έχει δικαίωμα είτε να καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση είτε να εισπράξει ένα ποσό περίπου στα ίδια επίπεδα, με το κόστος του έργου (ανέγερση προβλήτα) για τον προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, που υπολογίζεται στα 110 εκατ. ευρώ.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastrovasilis

Την προσεχή Παρασκευή θα μπουν οι υπογραφές στη σύμβαση μεταξύ ΟΛΠ και Cosco για την παραχώρηση του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στον Πειραιά, μεταξύ ΟΛΠ και Cosco. Η σύμβαση θα εγκριθεί από το Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο και θα πάει στη Βουλή για ψήφιση. Η σύμβαση αναμένεται να εγκριθεί έως το τέλος του χρόνου όπως ήταν το αρχικό χρονοδιάγραμμα. Οι κινέζοι της Cosco θα μπουν στο λιμάνι και στην προβλήτα ΙΙ έως τον Οκτώβριο του 2009, εάν τα βρουν με τους εργαζόμενους αφού θα υπάρξει για 8 μήνες συστέγαση ΟΛΠ και Cosco στη συγκεκριμένη προβλήτα. 
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες οι κινέζοι πιέζουν να σταματήσουν οι κινητοποιήσεις, χωρίς να πληγούν οι εργαζόμενοι όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα.
Οι κινέζοι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά ότι οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΛΠ έχουν την τεχνογνωσία για να συμβάλουν, τουλάχιστον στα πρώτα χρόνια, στην ανάπτυξη της κολοσσιαίας επένδυσης που έχουν κάνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Εάν οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΛΠ αρνηθούν να εργαστούν για τους κινέζους, αφού για οκτώ μήνες ΟΛΠ και Cosco θα συνυπάρχουν, βάσει της σύμβασης, στην προβλήτα ΙΙ, τότε υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο ο κινεζικός κολοσσός να καθυστερήσει μέχρι και δύο χρόνια, καταστρέφοντας τα σχέδιά τους για ανάπτυξη στην Ευρώπη.
Στο τραπέζι έπεσε η ιδέα να προχωρήσουν σε νέες προσλήψεις. Και αυτό το δέχτηκε ο ΟΛΠ. Όμως η Cosco δεν μπορεί να βρει κατάλληλα εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό που να έχει την δυνατότητα να λειτουργήσει το λιμάνι.

*Περίοδος συγκατοίκησης*

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το πρόβλημα με τους εργαζόμενους προσπάθησαν να το λύσουν ΟΛΠ –Cosco. Στο κείμενο της, σύμβασης που θα υπογραφεί την Παρασκευή, οριστικοποιήθηκε η περίοδος συγκατοίκησης ΟΛΠ και CPL, η οποία περιορίζεται πλέον σε οκτώ μήνες (6+2) κατά μέγιστο και όχι 18 όπως προβλεπόταν αρχικά. Είναι σίγουρο ότι, περιορίζοντας το χρονικό διάστημα της συγκατοίκησης, η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ περιορίζει τις οικονομικές απώλειες που πιθανώς θα πλήρωνε από την αδυναμία επίτευξης της εγγυημένης απόδοσης.

Και αυτό, διότι δεν είναι απίθανό οι εργαζόμενοι, που αντιτίθενται με κινητοποιήσεις που κρατούν 10 μήνες τώρα στο σχέδιο παραχώρησης, να μη θελήσουν να εργαστούν και την περίοδο της συγκατοίκησης.

Ταυτόχρονα, και η Cosco βγαίνει ωφελημένη, αφού μπορεί γρηγορότερα να εφαρμόσει στο λιμάνι τις διαδικασίες λειτουργίας που θέλει για τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας υπηρεσίας.

Είναι σημαντικό πάντως να σημειωθεί ΟΛΠ και Cosco συμφώνησαν να αποδίδεται bonus στους εργαζομένους, εφόσον πετύχουν υψηλότερες αποδόσεις των εγγυημένων. Το ύψος του bonus δεν φαίνεται να έχει ακόμη οριστικοποιηθεί, αλλά εκτιμάται ότι και οι δύο συμβαλλόμενοι επιθυμούν να κυμαίνεται σε επίπεδα που θα δημιουργεί κίνητρο επίτευξης υψηλών αποδόσεων.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastrovasilis

Εν μέσω ψυχροπολεμικού κλίματος με τους εργαζόμενους θα υπογράψουν σήμερα ΟΛΠ και Cosco τη σύμβαση παραχώρησης του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και πιο συγκεκριμένα τις προβλήτες ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ. Την ίδια ώρα όμως οι εργαζόμενοι στα λιμάνια συνεχίζουν τις κινητοποιήσεις τους. Αποφάσισαν την συνέχιση της αποχής από υπερωριακή εργασία καθώς και από εργασία Σαββάτου - Κυριακής και Αργιών σε όλα τα λιμάνια μέλη της ΟΜ.Υ.Λ.Ε. μέχρι την 31.10.2008 και την κήρυξη στάσης εργασίας στον ΟΛΠ την Παρασκευή 10.10.2008 από 13.00 έως 17.00 καθώς και την πραγματοποίηση συγκέντρωσης στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ο.Λ.Π. (απέναντι από τον Αγ.Νικόλαο).

*Διαπραγματεύσεις* 

Τα δύο σημεία αιχμής για τις διαπραγματεύσεις ήταν η περίοδος συγκατοίκησης ΟΛΠ και Cosco στον προβλήτα ΙΙ, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στον προβλήτας Ι που θα είναι στην διαχείριση του Οργανισμού, αλλά και οι λεπτομέρειες για τη κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ από τον κινέζικο όμιλο. 
Η περίοδος της συγκατοίκησης στον προβλήτα ΙΙ αποφασίστηκε να περιοριστεί στους έξι συν δύο μήνες και θα ξεκινήσεις από τον Οκτώβριο του 2009. Οι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΛΠ μάλιστα εκτός από τις κανονικές αμοιβές τους, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να εισπράξουν από την Cosco και ένα ,πόνους απόδοσης, το ύψος του οποίου δεν έχει καθοριστεί ακόμα. Επίσης οριστικοποιήθηκε και η συμφωνία για υποχρέωση πρόσληψης σε ποσοστό 10&#37; των αναγκών της CPL από τα παιδιά των εργαζομένων του ΟΛΠ, εφόσον το επιθυμούν και κατέχουν τα προσόντα για τις σχετικές θέσεις.
Σε ότι αφορά την κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, η Cosco θα πρέπει να τον έχει έτοιμο μέχρι το τέλος του 2015. Σε περίπτωση όμως που ΣτΕ το οποίο θα εξετάσει προσφυγή του Δήμου Περάματος κρίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνει το έργο, η Cosco δεν θα έχει καμία ευθύνη. Τέλος αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγω η κινέζικη εταιρεία δεν καταφέρει να έχει στην ώρα της έτοιμο τον προβλήτα, ο ΟΛΠ έχει το δικαίωμα είτε να καταγγείλει την σύμβαση είτε να εισπράξει όλο το εγγυημένο αντάλλαγμα ύψους 3μ,4 δισ. ευρώ σε βάθος 25 ετών, και ένα επιπλέον ποσό 110 εκατ. ευρώ που αντιπροσωπεύει την αξία κατασκευής του προβλήτα.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastrovasilis

Αναβλήθηκε τελικά η προγραμματισμένη για σήμερα το μεσημέρι συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ. του ΟΛΠ. Αιτία ήταν η κατάληψη της αίθουσας συνεδριάσεων του Δ.Σ. απο εργαζόμενους και βουλευτές, όπως έγγραψε πρώτο το Marinews.

Η ανακοίνωση της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ την οποία υπογράφει ο πρόεδρος της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ, Δ.Μπεχράκης αναφέρει τα εξής:

<Η Διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει ότι προ της συνεδρίασης του σημερινού Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου, Βουλευτές και Πολιτευτές κομμάτων της Αντιπολίτευσης συνοδευόμενοι από Συνδικαλιστές των Σωματείων του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κατέλαβαν τόσο την Αίθουσα του Δ.Σ. όσο και τους λοιπούς παρακείμενους χώρους με αποτέλεσμα την αδυναμία έναρξης της Συνεδρίασης. 
Ο Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. παρακάλεσε τους ως άνω κυρίους για απομάκρυνση εκ των χώρων, έτσι ώστε να καταστεί εφικτή η ασφαλής λειτουργία της Ανωνύμου Εταιρείας και η συνεδρίαση, πλην όμως αυτοί δήλωσαν ότι προτίθενται να παραμείνουν παρανόμως εντός των χώρων με προφανή στόχο την παρεμπόδιση της συνεδρίασης. Κατόπιν αυτού αποφασίστηκε η μη πραγματοποίηση αυτής για λόγους ασφαλείας και αποφυγής οιονδήποτε επεισοδίων.
Η Διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. καταδικάζει την μέσω των αυθαιρέτων παρεμβάσεων παρεμπόδιση της ομαλής λειτουργίας καταστατικών οργάνων της Ανωνύμου Εταιρείας με επικεφαλής μάλιστα αυτούς που πρέπει πρώτοι να τηρούν τη δημοκρατική τάξη και το σεβασμό στην αρχή της πλειοψηφίας>.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastrovasilis

O Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιώς και η κινεζική Cosco Pacific οριστικοποίησαν τους όρους της συμφωνίας, για την παραχώρηση δύο προβλητών (ΣΕΜΠΟ) του λιμανιού για 35 έτη, αποκάλυψε σήμερα στο Reuters αξιωματούχος του ΟΛΠ.

«Ο ΟΛΠ και η Cosco ολοκλήρωσαν τις διαπραγματεύσεις και έχουν συμφωνήσει στους οικονομικούς όρους του συμβολαίου», δήλωσε ανώτατο στέλεχος του ΟΛΠ, το οποίο ζήτησε να διατηρήσει την ανωνυμία του. 

Το ύψος της συμφωνίας υπολογίζεται στα 4,3 δισ. ευρώ.

Πηγή: Reuters

----------


## mastrovasilis

THN προσεχή *Τετάρτη* θα πραγματοποιηθεί τελικά η αναβληθείσα χθες συνεδρίαση του δ.σ. του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς για την επικύρωση του κειμένου της τελικής συμφωνίας μεταξύ ΟΛΠ και COSCO εξαιτίας της κατάληψης της αίθουσας όπου επρόκειτο να συνεδριάσει το δ.σ. Χθες, προ της συνεδρίασης του διοικητικού συμβουλίου, βουλευτές και πολιτευτές κομμάτων της αντιπολίτευσης, συνοδευόμενοι από συνδικαλιστές των σωματείων της ΟΛΠ Α.Ε., κατέλαβαν τόσο την αίθουσα του δ.σ. όσο και τους λοιπούς παρακείμενους χώρους με αποτέλεσμα την αδυναμία έναρξης της συνεδρίασης παρά τις προσπάθειες που κατέβαλε ο πρόεδρος Δ. Μπεχράκης να αρθεί η κατάληψη. Μάλιστα, σε ανακοίνωσή του ο κ. Μπεχράκης καταδίκασε την τακτική της παρεμπόδισης του έργου του Οργανισμού. 

Εξάλλου, με αφορμή τη γνωστοποίηση της παράτασης των κινητοποιήσεων των λιμενεργατών, ο ΟΛΠ με ανακοίνωσή του που απευθύνεται προς τους εργαζομένους επιχειρεί να αναστρέψει το κλίμα σημειώνοντας τα ακόλουθα:

Οι επενδύσεις στον ΟΛΠ συνεχίζονται κανονικά και τέλη του 2009 - αρχές του 2010 θα γίνουν τα εγκαίνια του Προβλήτα Ι, που αντιπροσωπεύει επένδυση 150 εκ. _ευρώ με 7 μεγάλες γερανογέφυρες και 8 RMG. Στον Προβλήτα ΙΙ θα προστεθούν, το 2010-2011, 7 νέες γερανογέφυρες, 37 μηχανήματα RTG. Σύμφωνα με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα ο Προβλήτας ΙΙΙ θα τελειώσει μέχρι το 2015 με 7 νέες γερανογέφυρες και 17 RTG. Oσον αφορά την απασχόληση, τονίζεται ότι 600 κατΆ ελάχιστον νέες θέσεις εργασίας θα προστεθούν στο παραπάνω χρονικό διάστημα ολοκλήρωσης των έργων. Η επένδυση θα ανέλθει στα 322 εκ. ευρώ και μαζί με την επένδυση του ΟΛΠ των 150 εκ. κατΆ ελάχιστον στο λιμάνι θα δαπανηθούν 472 εκ. ευρώ που θα δώσουν άνω των 4,7 εκ. TEU από 1,5 εκ. TEU που είναι σήμερα. Μάλιστα διευκρινίζεται ότι ο ΟΛΠ δεν μιλά γιΆ απολύσεις αλλά κινείται, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, στην τροχιά προσλήψεων, σημειώνοντας πως μόνο την τελευταία χρονιά έχει προσλάβει άνω των 150 ατόμων ενώ διαβεβαιώνει τους εργαζομένους ότι δεν απολύει, δεν θίγει κεκτημένα δεν αρνείται τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις, συζητεί για όλα τα θέματα, διαπιστώνοντας πως η συνδικαλιστική πλευρά κωφεύει και με τις αποφάσεις της έχει στερήσει αναιτιολόγητα πολλά χρήματα, ενώ έχει καταστήσει κερδοφόρα άλλα λιμάνια.

πηγή. Pathfinder.news

----------


## mastrovasilis

Συνεδριάζει αύριο το ΔΣ της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ για την υπογραφή τηw σύμφωνίας με την Cosco.

Την έγκριση του διοικητικού συμβουλίου του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιά Α.Ε., αναμένεται να πάρει αύριο, Τετάρτη 15 Οκτωβρίου, το τελικό κείμενο της σύμβασης παραχώρησης του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στην Cosco Pacific για 35 χρόνια.
Οι δύο πλευρές μετά από διαπραγματεύσεις που κράτησαν περισσότερο από δύο μήνες τα βρήκαν, με αποτέλεσμα το σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης για την μεταρρύθμιση της ελληνικής λιμενικής βιομηχανίας να μπαίνει στο τελευταίο στάδιο. 
Τα δύο σημεία αιχμής για τις διαπραγματεύσεις ήταν η περίοδος συγκατοίκησης ΟΛΠ και Cosco στον προβλήτα ΙΙ, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στον προβλήτας Ι που θα είναι στην διαχείριση του Οργανισμού, αλλά και οι λεπτομέρειες για τη κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ από τον κινέζικο όμιλο. 
Η περίοδος της συγκατοίκησης στον προβλήτα ΙΙ αποφασίστηκε να περιοριστεί στους έξι συν δύο μήνες και θα ξεκινήσεις από τον Οκτώβριο του 2009. Οι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΛΠ μάλιστα εκτός από τις κανονικές αμοιβές τους, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να εισπράξουν από την Cosco και ένα ,πόνους απόδοσης, το ύψος του οποίου δεν έχει καθοριστεί ακόμα. Επίσης οριστικοποιήθηκε και η συμφωνία για υποχρέωση πρόσληψης σε ποσοστό 10% των αναγκών της CPL από τα παιδιά των εργαζομένων του ΟΛΠ, εφόσον το επιθυμούν και κατέχουν τα προσόντα για τις σχετικές θέσεις.
Σε ό,τι αφορά την κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, η Cosco θα πρέπει να τον έχει έτοιμο μέχρι το τέλος του 2015. Σε περίπτωση όμως που ΣτΕ το οποίο θα εξετάσει προσφυγή του Δήμου Περάματος κρίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνει το έργο, η Cosco δεν θα έχει καμία ευθύνη. Τέλος αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγω η κινέζικη εταιρεία δεν καταφέρει να έχει στην ώρα της έτοιμο τον προβλήτα, ο ΟΛΠ έχει το δικαίωμα είτε να καταγγείλει την σύμβαση είτε να εισπράξει όλο το εγγυημένο αντάλλαγμα ύψους 3μ,4 δισ. ευρώ σε βάθος 25 ετών, και ένα επιπλέον ποσό 110 εκατ. ευρώ που αντιπροσωπεύει την αξία κατασκευής του προβλήτα. 

Τα οφέλη του ΟΛΠ από την Παραχώρηση

1. Αρχική καταβολή ύψους 50εκ.ευρώ που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον ΟΛΠ για τη χρηματοδότηση του σχεδίου εθελουσίας εξόδου.

2. Το εγγυημένο αντάλλαγμα κατά μέσο όρο μόνο για την πρώτη πενταετία ανέρχεται σε 21,6εκ. σε τρέχουσες τιμές. Ο αντίστοιχος μέσος όρος των συνολικών κερδών, όχι μόνο του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων του ΟΛΠ τη τελευταία πενταετία είναι 24,2εκ. 

3. Το πλεόνασμα αυτό που προέρχεται μόνο από την παραχώρηση σε συνδυασμό με τα κέρδη από τις λοιπές δραστηριότητες θα επιτρέψει τη συνολική αναβάθμιση των υποδομών και υπηρεσιών του ΟΛΠ.

4. Ο ΟΛΠ επεκτείνει την δυναμικότητά του, εκσυγχρονίζει τις υποδομές του και αυξάνει την αξιοπιστία του προς τους πελάτες χωρίς να αναλάβει το ρίσκο ή το κόστος της επένδυσης. Δεν πρέπει να διαφεύγει το γεγονός ότι οι αναβαθμισμένες υποδομές θα επιστρέψουν στον ΟΛΠ και το Κράτος διατηρεί πάντα την κυριότητα αυτών καθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια της παραχώρησης. 

5. Η ύπαρξη ανταγωνισμού και η εισαγωγή ενός παγκόσμιου λιμενικού διαχειριστή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά επιτρέπει την εφαρμογή καλών πρακτικών και την δυνατότητα αντιγραφής από τον ΟΛΠ προς όφελος όλων των λιμενικών υπηρεσιών που ο ΟΛΠ παρέχει. 

*Τα οφέλη του Κράτους από την Παραχώρηση*

*Παραναυτιλιακή Βιομηχανία*

Σήμερα με τις διαθέσιμες υποδομές εξυπηρετούνται ετησίως 1.500 πλοία και πραγματοποιείται διακίνηση περίπου 1,5εκ. TEU. 

Από τον όγκο φορτίων και πλοίων που εξυπηρετούνται στο λιμάνι η παραναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία δημιουργεί συνολικό τζίρο ύψους περίπου ¤1.500εκ. που προέρχεται από: 
• Συντήρηση και Επισκευές: 650εκ.
• Προμήθεια Καυσίμων: 300εκ.
• Προμήθεια τροφοεφοδίων: 150εκ.
• Υπηρεσίες Πρακτόρευσης: 150εκ.

Με την υλοποίηση του επενδυτικού σχεδίου, η δυναμικότητα του ΣΕΜΠΟ θα τριπλασιαστεί και με συντηρητικούς υπολογισμούς λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι ο όγκος εργασιών θα αυξηθεί κατΆ ελάχιστο 50% μπορούμε να μιλάμε για διπλασιασμό του τζίρου των εταιρειών.

*Θέσεις Εργασίας*

Η αύξηση εργασιών θα δημιουργήσει και νέες θέσεις εργασίας στις εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται σε σχετικές με το λιμάνι εργασίες. Σήμερα στο σύνολο των εταιρειών παροχής υπηρεσιών, τραπεζών, ναυπήγησης και ναυπηγοεπισκευής, απασχολούνταιι περίπου 200,000 εργαζόμενοι που μέσω της παραχώρησης εξασφαλίζουν τις θέσεις εργασίας τους ενώ δημιουργούνται και νέες λόγω αύξησης εργασιών. 

Ειδικότερα, από την αύξηση των προσεγγίσεων πλοίων και των φορτίων εξασφαλίζονται οι θέσεις εργασίας στη ΝΕΖ και ειδικότητες όπως οι αμοβολιστές, βαφείς, τεχνιτές κλπ. εξασφαλίζουν εργασία και μεροκάματα. 

Από τις ανάγκες για προσωπικό του Ιδιώτη παρόχου στο ΝΣΕΜΠΟ θα δημιουργηθούν περισσότερες από 1000 νέες θέσεις. Εκτιμάται ότι για κάθε μία θέση στο λιμάνι δημιουργούνται περίπου 3 ακόμη θέσεις στις λοιπές ναυτιλιακές δραστηριότητες και συνεπώς θα δημιουργηθούν περίπου 3000 νέες θέσεις εκτός του λιμανιού. 

*Αύξηση των εσόδων του Κράτους*

Η αυξημένη δραστηριότητα στο λιμάνι από την επέκταση της δυναμικότητας και της διακίνησης θα δημιουργήσει ανάλογα εισοδήματα από φόρους και δασμούς που δεν είναι εφικτό να προσδιοριστούν αριθμητικά επί του παρόντος.

Τα οφέλη του Δημοσίου από την Παραχώρηση σε πρώτη εκτίμηση υπολογίζονται συνολικά σε 2,356 δισ.ευρώ. για την περίοδο των 35 ετών και προκύπτουν ως ακολούθως : 
1. Από τον ΟΛΠ συνολικά 1,585 δισ. ευρώ που αναλύεται σε
Α. 68 εκ. ευρώ Αντάλλαγμα Παραχώρησης επί του εσόδου του ΟΛΠ 
Β. 847 εκ. ευρώ Φόρο Εισοδήματος εκ του κέρδους του ΟΛΠ 
Γ. 670 εκ ¤ Μερίσματα του μετά από φόρους κέρδους του ΟΛΠ , εκ του οποίου αποδίδεται το 35% στον μέτοχο και το υπόλοιπο ( 1.236 εκ) κεφαλαιοποιείται στον Οργανισμό

2. Από τον Παραχωρησιούχο φόρο εισοδήματος κατΆ εκτίμηση 771 εκ.ευρώ.

*¶μεσες Ξένες Επενδύσεις*
Μόνο για την πρώτη πενταετία, οι ξένες επενδύσεις που υλοποιηθούν στο λιμάνι ανέρχονται σε 300εκ.ευρώ Στο ποσό αυτό περιλαμβάνονται αποκλειστικά επενδύσεις υποδομών και δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη επενδύσεις των λοιπών κλάδων της ναυτιλιακής και κατασκευαστικής βιομηχανίας.


*ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ*: Πως εξασφαλίζεται η χώρα και το εξωτερικό εμπόριο από την εισαγωγή του ιδιώτη στο ΣΕΜΠΟ;


Ο ΟΛΠ συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται στον Προβλήτα Ι και δρα ανασταλτικά στις οποιεδήποτε μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές , εξάλλου με την λειτουργία των δύο ανεξάρτητων παρόχων , ΟΛΠ και παραχωρησιούχου, ενισχύεται ο ανταγωνισμός και καταργείται η έννοια της δεσπόζουσας θέσης έστω και με μορφή κρατικού μονοπωλίου όπως λειτουργούσε υπό τον ΟΛΠ. Ο Ιδιώτης αλλά και ο ΟΛΠ δεν θα μπορούν να επιβάλλουν μονοπωλιακά τιμολόγια καθώς οι πελάτες σε κάθε περίπτωση θα μπορούν να επιλέξουν από ποιόν θα εξυπηρετούνται .

Σε κάθε περίπτωση λαμβάνεται μέριμνα ο Ιδιώτης να λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με το ίδιο πλαίσιο που λειτουργεί και ο ΟΛΠ, όπως επιβάλει η Σύμβασης Παραχώρησης του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου.

Οι κρατικές αρχές και ιδίως η Αρχή Ανταγωνισμού θα έχει δικαιοδοσία ελέγχου της δραστηριότητας του ιδιώτη όπως και του ΟΛΠ και θα επιλαμβάνεται κάθε καταγγελίας για παράβαση των κανόνων του Ανταγωνισμού.

Τέλος πρακτικά ο Ιδιώτης θέλει να προστατέψει το εγχώριο φορτίο καθώς αποτελεί τη σίγουρη βάση πλήρωσης της δυναμικότητάς του. Συνεπώς επιχειρηματικά ωφελείται να δώσει προτεραιότητα στην εξυπηρέτηση του εγχωρίου φορτίου και συνεπώς δεν τίθεται θέμα προστασίας του εξωτερικού εμπορίου της χώρας. 

Αντίθετα με την αύξηση των απ΄ευθείας προσεγγίσεων πλοίων (direct call) δημιουργούνται συνθήκες συχνότερης επικοινωνίας και ταχύτερης διακίνησης των φορτίων από και προς την επικράτεια , πράγμα ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για την τόνωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας των εξαγωγών .

Στο ερώτημα γιατί ο ΟΛΠ δεν αναλαμβάνει μόνος του τις επενδύσεις αφού είναι κερδοφόρος και μάλιστα τα κέρδη του 2007 ανέρχονται σε ποσά ρεκόρ που αγγίζουν τα 30εκ., η θέση της διοίκησης είναι ξεκάθαρη.

1. Σε ό,τι αφορά το χρηματοοικονομικό μέρος ακόμη και με 30εκ. κέρδη δεν πληρούνται τα κριτήρια της ΕτΕΠ για δανεισμό μέχρι 4 φορές τα κέρδη αφού τότε το ύψος δανείου φτάνει τα 120εκ. ενώ απαιτούνται σύμφωνα και με το εγκεκριμένο σχέδιο επενδύσεων περίπου 250εκ. για το 50% της επένδυσης.

2. Με βάση τη μελέτη της ΓΣΕΕ για λογαριασμό της ΟΜΥΛΕ ο ΟΛΠ πρέπει να έχει κέρδη της τάξης των 35εκ. (έναντι 17εκ. το 2006) κατΆ έτος προκειμένου να μπορεί να αναλάβει μόνος την επένδυση και ο ΟΛΠ μόνο το 2007 απλά πλησίασε αυτό το νούμερο (κέρδη 33εκ). 

Αυτά τα κέρδη αφορούν το σύνολο του λιμένος και όχι μόνο το ΣΕΜΠΟ. Δεν επιτρέπεται νομικά αλλά και εμπορικά να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα κέρδη άλλων δραστηριοτήτων για την χρηματοδότηση του ΣΕΜΠΟ αποκλειστικά. (σταυροειδής επιδότηση δραστηριοτήτων – μαρασμός των λοιπών δραστηριοτήτων.

3. Σε ότι αφορά το εμπορικό μέρος μετά το πέρας των επενδύσεων ο ΟΛΠ θα διαθέτει δυναμικότητα κατΆ ελάχιστο 4,7εκ. TEU. 
(α) Θα είναι σε θέση να προβεί στις απαιτούμενες εμπορικές συμφωνίες για την πλήρωση της δυναμικότητας αυτής χωρίς τη συμμετοχή των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών; 
(β) είναι διατεθειμένος να αναλάβει τέτοιο ρίσκο επένδυσης της τάξης των 500εκ. χωρίς προηγούμενα να έχει εξασφαλίσει τη διακίνηση όταν μάλιστα ο ανταγωνισμός εντείνεται;

*Επενδύσεις*

Στο ερώτημα γιατί ο ΟΛΠ δεν πραγματοποιεί τις επενδύσεις σταδιακά ώστε να μην χρειάζεται όλα τα κεφάλαια σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και ταυτόχρονα να μειώσει το ρίσκο με τη σταδιακή πλήρωση της χωρητικότητας, κύκλοι της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ ΑΕ και του ΥΕΝ επισημαίνουν ότι:

<Το χρονικό διάστημα για την πραγματοποίηση των επενδύσεων δεν επιλέγεται από τον ΟΛΠ αλλά από το διαρκώς εντεινόμενο ανταγωνισμό στην περιοχή. 

Με τον τρόπο οργάνωσης των ναυτιλιακών δρομολογίων όποιο λιμάνι πάρει την πρωτοκαθεδρία ως hub για τη Μ. Θάλασσα θα κυριαρχήσει και τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια απλά θα καταστούν δορυφόροι

Ήδη ανταγωνιστικά λιμάνια έχουν ξεκινήσεις ή ολοκληρώσει επενδυτικά σχέδια και η συνολική δυναμικότητα μέχρι το 2015 θα αυξηθεί κατά 60%.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται:
Port Said αύξηση δυναμικότητας κατά 2,0εκ. TEU
Damietta αύξηση δυναμικότητας κατά 2.8εκ. TEU
Marsaxlokk αύξηση δυναμικότητας κατά 1.0εκ. TEU
Haifa αύξηση δυναμικότητας κατά 1.0εκ. TEU 

Και στα ανωτέρω δεν περιλαμβάνονται τα λιμάνια της Σμύρνης και της Μερσίνας που πρόσφατα ανέλαβαν Παγκόσμιοι Διαχειριστές και δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί τα σχέδια επέκτασής τους αλλά οπωσδήποτε εποφθαλμιούν τη Μ. Θάλασσα δηλαδή την ίδια αγορά που ο Πειραιάς θέλει να κατακτήσει. 

*Ανταγωνισμός με ιδιώτες*

Προβληματισμό δημιουργεί με ποιο τρόπο ο ΟΛΠ θα μπορέσει να ανταγωνιστεί τον Ιδιώτη – σε λίγα χρόνια θα απαξιωθεί και θα γίνει ζημιογόνος.

Σύμφωνα με κύκλους της Διοίκησης, κατΆ αρχήν ο ΟΛΠ δραστηριοποιούμενος στην Προβλήτα Ι, θα πρέπει αναμφίβολα να εξυγιάνει και να βελτιώσει τη λειτουργία και παραγωγικότητά του. Αυτό θα έπρεπε να γίνει είτε υπήρχε παραχώρηση είτε όχι. 

Εφόσον γίνει η εξυγίανση της λειτουργίας ο ΟΛΠ διαθέτει τρία σημαντικά ανταγωνιστικά πλεονεκτήματα έναντι του ιδιώτη:
1. Καινουργή τελευταίας τεχνολογίας μηχανήματα και Γ/Γ ικανές να εξυπηρετήσουν ακόμη και τα πιο μοντέρνα και μεγάλα πλοία που έχουν κατασκευαστεί ή παραγγελθεί.
2. Βυθίσματα 18μ που επαρκούν για την εξυπηρέτηση όχι μόνο των σημερινών μεγαλύτερων πλοίων του είδους αλλά και μελλοντικών ακόμη μεγαλύτερων.
3. Νέο σύγχρονο πληροφοριακό σύστημα που θα του επιτρέπει την αποδοτική λειτουργία των σύγχρονων μηχανημάτων.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το μέγεθος του Π Ι που παραμένει στον ΟΛΠ δεν είναι αμελητέο. 

Δυναμικότητα κατΆ ελάχιστον 1,1εκ. TEU που επαρκεί όχι μόνο για την εξυπηρέτηση του συνόλου του εγχωρίου φορτίου αλλά ταυτόχρονα επιτρέπει σύμβαση για φορτίο μεταφόρτωσης περίπου 400.000 TEU. 

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastrovasilis

Φεγγαράκι λαμπρό φέγγε μου να…υπογράφω θα σιγοψυθιρίζουν απόψε το βράδυ τα μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ που κλήθηκαν να συσκεφθούν στις 21.15 μ.μ., για να εγκρίνουν την σύμβαση παραχώρησης μέρους του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στους κινέζους της Cosco.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η σύσκεψη ορίστηκε το βράδυ για την αποφυγή…επεισοδίων με τους εργαζόμενους οι οποίοι την περασμένη Παρασκευή, υπό τη συνοδεία δύο βουλευτών, του Γιάννη Διαμαντίδη του ΠΑΣΟΚ και του Παν.Λαφαζάνη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, κατέλαβαν την αίθουσα συνεδριάσεων και ματαίωσαν το ΔΣ.
Οι εργαζόμενοι από την πλευρά τους έχουν κηρύξει τετράωρη στάση εργασίας από τις 20.00 έως τα μεσάνυχτα, και συγκέντρωση έξω από το κεντρικό κτήριο του Οργανισμού, λίγο πριν την έναρξη της συνεδρίασης του Δ.Σ. της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ. 
Οι κινέζοι παρακολουθούν εμβρόντητοι τα όσα συμβαίνουν και περιμένουν να δουν πότε θα πέσουν επιτέλους οι υπογραφές. 

*Το ΣτΕ*

Και όσο καθυστερούν οι υπογραφές λόγω των κινητοποιήσεων τόσο πλησιάζει η 7η Νοεμβρίου που είναι η ημερομηνία συζήτησης της προσφυγής που έχει καταθέσει η ΟΜΥΛΕ κατά της διαδικασίας του διαγωνισμού παραχώρησης του Σ.ΕΜΠΟ.
Η αρχική ημερομηνία συζήτησης στο ΣτΕ και πριν σταλεί η υπόθεση στην Ολομέλεια, ήταν η 10η Ιουνίου. Ημερομηνία που θορύβησε τους τότε μνηστήρες αφού εκείνη την περίοδο θα εξετάζονται οι προσφορές οπότε υπήρχε κίνδυνος να κηρυχθεί άγονος ο διαγωνισμός μετά από αρνητική για την ΟΛΠ ΑΕ απόφαση του ΣτΕ.
Η νέα πραγματικότητα έστειλε την υπόθεση να συζητηθεί στις 7 Νοεμβρίου από την Ολομέλεια.
«Η εκποίηση αυτή θα έχει καταστρεπτικές συνέπειες τόσο για το εισαγωγικό και εξαγωγικό εμπόριο ( μεγάλη άνοδο των τιμών ) όσο και για τις εργασιακές σχέσεις, με δραματική υποβάθμισή τους, ακόμα και με απολύσεις. Και όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν ενώ διανύουμε μια περίοδο παγκόσμιας οικονομικής κρίσης, που οι κυβερνήσεις προκειμένου να την αντιμετωπίσουν υιοθετούν πολιτικές ενίσχυσης του Δημοσίου στους στρατηγικούς τομείς της οικονομίας, μεταξύ αυτών και τα Λιμάνια» επισημαίνουν οι εργαζόμενοι.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastrovasilis

Τελικά, έστω και μετ' εμποδίων το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ ενέκρινε πριν από λίγο τη σύμβαση για την παραχώρηση μέρους του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στην Cosco. Το ελληνικό κράτος θα εισπράξει 3,4 δισ. ευρώ για 35 χρόνια. Η σύμβαση θα περάσει από το Ελεκτικό Συνέδριο και όταν εγκριθεί θα κατατεθεί στη Βουλή.
Από τα 13 μέλη του ΔΣ το παρών έδωσαν τα 10 που υπερψήφισαν τη σύμβαση. Η συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ έγινε όχι στην αίθουσα συνεδριάσεων της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ αλλά ακριβώς από κάτω, στηναίθουσα αφίξεων επιβατών κρουαζιέρας. Και αυτό γιατί από το μεσημέρι οι εργαζόμενοι είχαν κάνει κατάληψη του κεντρικού κτηρίου του Οργανισμού.
Οι εκπρόσωποι των εργαζόμενων στο ΔΣ υποστηρίζουν ότι η λήψη της απόφασης είναι παράνομη και θα προσφύγουν στη Δικαιοσύνη. Και υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι παράνομη γιατί έγινε η συνεδρίαση σε άλλο μέρος από την αίθουσα που είχε ανακοινωθεί ενώ υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν ενημερώθηκαν για την αλλαγή αυτή. 


*Αύξηση των εσόδων του Κράτους*

Η αυξημένη δραστηριότητα στο λιμάνι από την επέκταση της δυναμικότητας και της διακίνησης θα δημιουργήσει ανάλογα εισοδήματα από φόρους και δασμούς που δεν είναι εφικτό να προσδιοριστούν αριθμητικά επί του παρόντος.

Τα οφέλη του Δημοσίου από την Παραχώρηση σε πρώτη εκτίμηση υπολογίζονται συνολικά σε 2,356 δισ.ευρώ. για την περίοδο των 35 ετών και προκύπτουν ως ακολούθως : 
1. Από τον ΟΛΠ συνολικά 1,585 δισ. ευρώ που αναλύεται σε
Α. 68 εκ. ευρώ Αντάλλαγμα Παραχώρησης επί του εσόδου του ΟΛΠ 
Β. 847 εκ. ευρώ Φόρο Εισοδήματος εκ του κέρδους του ΟΛΠ 
Γ. 670 εκ ¤ Μερίσματα του μετά από φόρους κέρδους του ΟΛΠ , εκ του οποίου αποδίδεται το 35% στον μέτοχο και το υπόλοιπο ( 1.236 εκ) κεφαλαιοποιείται στον Οργανισμό

2. Από τον Παραχωρησιούχο φόρο εισοδήματος κατΆ εκτίμηση 771 εκ.ευρώ.

¶μεσες Ξένες Επενδύσεις
Μόνο για την πρώτη πενταετία, οι ξένες επενδύσεις που υλοποιηθούν στο λιμάνι ανέρχονται σε 300εκ.ευρώ Στο ποσό αυτό περιλαμβάνονται αποκλειστικά επενδύσεις υποδομών και δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη επενδύσεις των λοιπών κλάδων της ναυτιλιακής και κατασκευαστικής βιομηχανίας.


*Τα οφέλη του ΟΛΠ από την Παραχώρηση*


1. Αρχική καταβολή ύψους 50εκ.ευρώ που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον ΟΛΠ για τη χρηματοδότηση του σχεδίου εθελουσίας εξόδου.

2. Το εγγυημένο αντάλλαγμα κατά μέσο όρο μόνο για την πρώτη πενταετία ανέρχεται σε 21,6εκ. σε τρέχουσες τιμές. Ο αντίστοιχος μέσος όρος των συνολικών κερδών, όχι μόνο του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων του ΟΛΠ τη τελευταία πενταετία είναι 24,2εκ. 

3. Το πλεόνασμα αυτό που προέρχεται μόνο από την παραχώρηση σε συνδυασμό με τα κέρδη από τις λοιπές δραστηριότητες θα επιτρέψει τη συνολική αναβάθμιση των υποδομών και υπηρεσιών του ΟΛΠ.

4. Ο ΟΛΠ επεκτείνει την δυναμικότητά του, εκσυγχρονίζει τις υποδομές του και αυξάνει την αξιοπιστία του προς τους πελάτες χωρίς να αναλάβει το ρίσκο ή το κόστος της επένδυσης. Δεν πρέπει να διαφεύγει το γεγονός ότι οι αναβαθμισμένες υποδομές θα επιστρέψουν στον ΟΛΠ και το Κράτος διατηρεί πάντα την κυριότητα αυτών καθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια της παραχώρησης. 

5. Η ύπαρξη ανταγωνισμού και η εισαγωγή ενός παγκόσμιου λιμενικού διαχειριστή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά επιτρέπει την εφαρμογή καλών πρακτικών και την δυνατότητα αντιγραφής από τον ΟΛΠ προς όφελος όλων των λιμενικών υπηρεσιών που ο ΟΛΠ παρέχει.

Τα δύο σημεία αιχμής για τις διαπραγματεύσεις ήταν η περίοδος συγκατοίκησης ΟΛΠ και Cosco στον προβλήτα ΙΙ, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στον προβλήτας Ι που θα είναι στην διαχείριση του Οργανισμού, αλλά και οι λεπτομέρειες για τη κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ από τον κινέζικο όμιλο. 
Η περίοδος της συγκατοίκησης στον προβλήτα ΙΙ αποφασίστηκε να περιοριστεί στους έξι συν δύο μήνες και θα ξεκινήσεις από τον Οκτώβριο του 2009. Οι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΛΠ μάλιστα εκτός από τις κανονικές αμοιβές τους, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να εισπράξουν από την Cosco και ένα ,πόνους απόδοσης, το ύψος του οποίου δεν έχει καθοριστεί ακόμα. Επίσης οριστικοποιήθηκε και η συμφωνία για υποχρέωση πρόσληψης σε ποσοστό 10% των αναγκών της CPL από τα παιδιά των εργαζομένων του ΟΛΠ, εφόσον το επιθυμούν και κατέχουν τα προσόντα για τις σχετικές θέσεις.
Σε ότι αφορά την κατασκευή του προβλήτα ΙΙΙ, η Cosco θα πρέπει να τον έχει έτοιμο μέχρι το τέλος του 2015. Σε περίπτωση όμως που ΣτΕ το οποίο θα εξετάσει προσφυγή του Δήμου Περάματος κρίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνει το έργο, η Cosco δεν θα έχει καμία ευθύνη. Τέλος αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγω η κινέζικη εταιρεία δεν καταφέρει να έχει στην ώρα της έτοιμο τον προβλήτα, ο ΟΛΠ έχει το δικαίωμα είτε να καταγγείλει την σύμβαση είτε να εισπράξει όλο το εγγυημένο αντάλλαγμα ύψους 3μ,4 δισ. ευρώ σε βάθος 25 ετών, και ένα επιπλέον ποσό 110 εκατ. ευρώ που αντιπροσωπεύει την αξία κατασκευής του προβλήτα.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## Asterias

Σήμερα η Ναυτεμπορική έχει δημοσιεύσει μια αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του Δ/ντος Συμβούλου του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. κου Νικόλαου Αναστασόπουλου.

----------


## villy

Εσείς πως το σχολιάζεται αυτό, καθώς και το άρθρο μας?
Το σχόλιό σας θα βοηθήσει στη περαιτέρω δημοσιογραφική ανάπτυξη & συνέχισή του.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=169
Η γνώμη σας θα εκτιμηθεί δεόντος μιας και είσαστε οι περισσότεροι αρκετά καλοί γνώστες της ναυτιλίας.
Σίγουρα αυτό το forum έχει μέλη που έχουν "βαριά γνώμη" πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## Eng

Θα κανω μονο μια ερωτηση γιατι προσωπικα δεν μπορω να εκφερω την αποψη μου εδω δημοσια.
Πριν ομως κανω την ερωτηση να σας πω πως το ιδιο το εζησα προσωπικα σαν υπαλληλος στα Ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκα οταν εγινε η πώληση τους στην Tyssen Krup. Ποια η προσωπικη μου συνεπια εξ αυτού? Απολυθηκα. 
παμε ομως στην ερωτηση μου, γιατι δεν ειμαστε εμεις ικανοι να δωσομε κερδη εστω και 25 εκατ. € σαν ΟΛΠ και περιμένουμε την οποιαδηποτε Cosco να ερθει για να μας σωσει?
Αυτο μονο!

----------


## fotini86

Διαβάζοντας το σχετικό άρθρο είπα πως ήρθε η στιγμή να εκφράσω και γω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη....Το γεγονός ότι πρόκειται να παραχωρηθεί η εκμετάλλευση του ΟΛΠ στους Κινέζους νομίζω πως ήταν κάτι το αναμενόμενο... Όπως αναφέρει και το σχετικό άρθρο μία το αεροδρόμιο, μία η Αττική οδός - μετά ο ΟΤΕ δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι το πρωτότυπο η παραχώρηση του ΟΛΠ. Δυστυχώς αυτός ο κύκλος των παραχωρήσεων άρχισε από πολύ νωρίς..... και να λοιπόν που ήρθε η ώρα της Ναυτιλίας!!! και μάλιστα μιας Ναυτιλίας που φέρνει ίσως το μεγαλύτερο ρευστό στην Ελλάδα. Μπορεί να μην ήταν Κινέζοι, μπορεί να μην ήταν Γερμανοί το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η παραχώρηρη του ΟΛΠ δεν θα αργούσε να έρθει... 
Και λοιπόν τι είναι αυτό που μπορούν να καταφέρουν οι Κινέζοι και όχι οι Έλληνες? Που υστερούμε εμείς? Γιατί θα πρέπει να πιστέψουμε στα σχέδια των Κινέζων? Όταν εμείς οι ίδιοι οι Έλληνες δεν εκτιμάμε τον τόπο και τα χρήματά μας θα τα εκτιμήσουν οι ξένοι? 

Και η ειρωνία προσωποποιημένη ..... τα χαμόγελα των Ελλήνων διαπραγματευτών στις φωτογραφίες των εφημερίδων ....

----------


## villy

*"...Εάν αληθεύουν τα παραπάνω, με τα χρήματα της επένδυσης oι Κινέζοι επενδυτές θα κάνουν απόσβεση μέσα σε μια πενταετία. Στα υπόλοιπα 30 χρόνια θα έχουν κέρδη 2,8 δις. Ευρώ.
*_Τόσο μάγκες είναι οι Κινέζοι που μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό ?__Εμείς τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε παραπάνω εκτός από το να παίρνουμε μια μικρή προμήθεια από τα κέρδη τους που προκύπτουν όμως από το "δικό μας μαγαζί_"?..." 
Tα παραπάνω είναι ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από τη πικρή αλήθεια που φιλοξενούμε στο παρακάτω άρθρο και έχει σχέση με αυτά που συζητάμε και μας πικραίνουν.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=185

----------


## moutsokwstas

περαν του ολπ, οι κινεζοι ενδιαφερονται για το κτηριο του παπαστρατου στον πειραια, με σκοπο την κατασκευη/συναρμολογηση παιχνιδιων και ηλεκτρικων συσκευων! αφου ειμαστε ανικανοι σαν κρατος να διαχειριστουμε καποια πραγματα... ας μην ξεχναμε οτι οι κινεζοι ειχαν βαλει στο ματι το λιμανι στο τυμπακι, αλλα καπου σκαλωσε το θεμα. καποτε ειχαμε εργοστασια( pirelli, nissan-θεοχαρακης,  κ.α.) που εκλεισαν και πηγαν σε γειτονικες χωρες! ακομα και η ελβο χαροπαλευει, δεν εχει την αιγλη και την δραστηριοτητα που παρελθοντος.

----------


## villy

> περαν του ολπ, οι κινεζοι ενδιαφερονται για το κτηριο του παπαστρατου στον πειραια, με σκοπο την κατασκευη/συναρμολογηση παιχνιδιων και ηλεκτρικων συσκευων! αφου ειμαστε ανικανοι σαν κρατος να διαχειριστουμε καποια πραγματα... ας μην ξεχναμε οτι οι κινεζοι ειχαν βαλει στο ματι το λιμανι στο τυμπακι, αλλα καπου σκαλωσε το θεμα. καποτε ειχαμε εργοστασια( pirelli, nissan-θεοχαρακης, κ.α.) που εκλεισαν και πηγαν σε γειτονικες χωρες! ακομα και η ελβο χαροπαλευει, δεν εχει την αιγλη και την δραστηριοτητα που παρελθοντος.


 
Για το Τυμπάκι που αναφέρεις έχουμε ανεβάσει κάτι πολύ σχετικό. Λιμάνι του Νότου η ονομασία του.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=171 
Ενα μικρό απόσπασμα....Αυτό όμως που μας προβληματίζει είναι ότι κατά την επίσκεψη στη χώρα μας του προέδρου της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Κίνας, κ. Χον Ζιντάο και αφού επισφραγίστηκε η συμφωνία της παραχώρησης του Σταθμού εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (ΣΕΜΠΟ) του λιμανιού του Πειραιά, στον Κινεζικό όμιλο Cosco, αναφέρθηκαν δηλώσεις που φανερώνουν την επιθυμία διεύρυνσης της Κινεζικής διείσδυσης στα λιμάνια της χώρας. 
Συγκεκριμένα ο πρόεδρος του ομίλου CoscoCptWeiJialu δήλωσε ότι ο όμιλος θέλει να βοηθήσει (!) τη χώρα μας να γίνει βασική πύλη του διαμετακομιστικού εμπορίου για την Ανατολική Ευρώπη και τα Βαλκάνια με την Άπω Ανατολή.
Δηλαδή τελικός στόχος της Cosco είναι να δημιουργήσει, με επίκεντρο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ένα δίκτυο λιμένων στην περιοχή, από τα οποία θα διακινούνται τα φορτία από την Άπω Ανατολή.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το λιμάνι στο Τυμπάκι (ή μαλλον το μελλοντικό λιμάνι, αφού από ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχει ούτε προμελέτη για να το πούμε σχεδιαζόμενο) υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα.

Για τον ΟΛΠ η απάντηση στα ερωτήμτα είναι στη μαγική λέξη "*επένδυση"* δηλαδή το ελληνικό κράτος δεν έχει ή δεν θέλει να επενδύσει και απυθύνεται σε ιδιώτες ώστε να επενδυσου στις υποδομές με δέλεαρ τα μελλοντικά κέρδη από αυτές. Ένα μεγάλο θέμα είναι οι ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες τόσο για το Δημόσιο ώστε να έχει ωφέλη από την παραχώρηση (πχ θέσεις εργασίας για τους πολίτες), όσο και σε αυτόν που αναλαμβάνει την επένδυση ώστε να έχει κέρδος από αυτή. Αυτό είναι και το ανικέιμενο των διαπραγματεύσεων για τέτοιες συμβάσεις.

----------


## moutsokwstas

οι αλλεπαλληλες κινησεις των εταιρειων που δραστηριοποιουνται στον ΟΛΠ διαμορφωνουν ενα περιπλοκο παζλ σχετικα με το μελλον του σταθμου εμπορευματοκιβωτιων. μετα την υπογραφη της συνθηκης παραχωρησης του ΣΕΜΠΟ στην κινεζικη COSCO, εχουμε αιφνιδιως τη γνωστοποιηση απο τον ιταλο-ελβετικο ναυτιλιακο κολοσσο MSC οτι ενισχυει μια απο τις βασικες του διεθνεις τακτικες γραμμες προς τον πειραια (κεντρικο λιμανι εναποθεσης εμπορευματοκιβωτιων) με εννεα νεοτευκτα πλοια και το πλοιο-μαμουθ <<msc Daniela>> μηκους  365 μετρων, μεταφορας μεχρι 11.500 teu, που το παρελαβε την περασμενη τριτη. η αντικατασταση 7 πλοιων χωριτηκοτητας 5.500 teu το καθενα, στη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη με 9 πλοια χωριτηκοτητας 9.500-11.500 teu το καθενα, ερμηνευεται καρταρχας ως μια επιθετικη κινηση απεναντι στην COSCO και τη διαθεση της msc να μη φυγει απο τον πειραια, αλλα να συνεχισει απο το 2010 και μετα να ειναι πελατης του ΟΛΠ και να λειτουργει ανταγωνιστικα στους κινεζους. εκτος κι αν με την κινηση αυτη θελει να στειλει πολλαπλα μηνυματα στους κινεζους και τοτε ας περιμενουμε εντυπωσιακες εξελιξεις στο λιμανι.
_πηγη  εφημεριδα ο κοσμος του επενδυτη 20-21/12/08_

----------


## Apostolos

Απο το Marinews

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7606

----------


## Naias II

Ο ΟΛΠ ΑΕ παρέλαβε τα πρώτα μέρη των νέων υπερσύγχρονων γερανογεφυρών στοιβασίας RMG. Ήδη οι βάσεις έχουν τοποθετηθεί και σύντομα τα πορτοκαλί εντυπωσιακά μηχανήματα θα δεσπόζουν στην περιοχή του ΣΕΜΠΟ με τον όγκο τους. 
Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ετοιμάζεται το Νοέμβριο να υποδεχτεί και τις νέες γερανογέφυρες φορτοεκφόρτωσης τύπου Super Post Panamax οι οποίες έρχονται δια θαλάσσης. 

Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## Apostolos

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση ήρθε να αναπτερώσει τις ελπίδες για την επίλυση της κρίσης. Ο πρώην Υπουργός ΕΝ Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης αναλαμβάνει τον ΟΛΠ στην θέση του Διευθύνων Συμβούλου

----------


## Naias II

48ωρη απεργία από σήμερα πραγματοποιούν οι λιμενεργάτες,ενώ το Σ/κ θα απέχουν από την υπερωριακή απασχόληση.
Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## Apostolos

Αν γίνουν όλλα αυτά τότε θα κάνουν και άγαλμα τον Ανωμερίτη!!!
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=10436

----------


## Naias II

Για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος θέλει δουλειά πολλή....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Πάρτε το μικρό καλαθάκι σας άδειο και μην περιμένετε θάυματα..... Αν ποτέ ξεκινήσει αυτό το έργο  και τελειώσει, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα είναι σαφώς πολύ αργά για τια απαιτήσις εκείνων των εποχών. Έχουν περάσει, σχέδια επίσ σχεδ'ίων, εξυγειάνσεις,  μακέτες, κέντρα ναυτιλιακά και... και .... Αλλά κάθε άλλη κυβέρνση, άλλα σχέδια  :Confused:

----------


## gtogias

Το μόνο που παραμένει, ασχέτως κυβερνήσεων, είναι η φιλοδοξία του ΟΛΠ το (σημερινό) επιβατηγό λιμάνι να δοθεί όλο στην κρουαζιέρα. 

Αρκετά φιλόδοξα πάντως τα σχέδια, ιδιαίτερα δε από τη στιγμή που σε πολλά απαιτείται η σύμπραξη πολλών φορέων, καθώς και ιδιωτών.

Τώρα για εκείνο το monorail τι να πει κανείς, αρκετά μαξιμαλιστικό. Εδώ δε μπορεί να βάλει λεωφορεία στο μισό λιμάνι.

----------


## Leo

> Το μόνο που παραμένει, ασχέτως κυβερνήσεων, είναι η φιλοδοξία του ΟΛΠ το (σημερινό) επιβατηγό λιμάνι να δοθεί όλο στην κρουαζιέρα. 
> 
> Αρκετά φιλόδοξα πάντως τα σχέδια, ιδιαίτερα δε από τη στιγμή που σε πολλά απαιτείται η σύμπραξη πολλών φορέων, καθώς και ιδιωτών.
> 
> Τώρα για εκείνο το monorail τι να πει κανείς, αρκετά μαξιμαλιστικό. Εδώ δε μπορεί να βάλει λεωφορεία στο μισό λιμάνι.


Έ μα πέστα τώρα..... για να παει κανείς στην Αίγινα και τα 200άρια κουβαλάει σαν χαμάλης.

----------


## sylver23

Εργα πολλά βλέπω στον ΣΕΜΠΟ.
Ας πάρουμε μια ιδέα.

**Στην τελευταια φωτογραφία ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι είναι αυτο.

P2220334.jpg
P2220335.jpg
P2220333.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού όσα είχα γράψει για το Νέο ΣΕΜΠΟ σβηστήκανε ας τις ξανα ανεβάσουμε.
Η πρώτη φωτο τραβηγμένη απο το Κωνσταντής στις 22/07/2012 και η δεύτερη απο το Ικόνιο στις 10/12/2012.
Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες νεότερες που δείχνουν τις γραμμές του τρένου και τις γερανογέφυρες που πλέον έχουν αρχίσει να στήνονται.

ΣΕΜΠΟ 03 22-07-2012.jpgΣΕΜΠΟ 06 10-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΟΙ γερανογέφυρες έχουν αρχίσει να συναρμολογούνται στο νέο ΣΕΜΠΟ. Εδώ φωτο απο το Μπρούφας στις 14/06/2013.

ΣΕΜΠΟ 07 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και εδώ, ένα μήνα πριν, στις 18 Μαίου, πριν ακόμα "ξεφορτωθούν" από το πλοίο _ZHEN HUA 24_ που τις μετέφερε.

05.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πανταχού παρών ο φίλος Γιώργος. Φαντάζεσε τι πλάκα πάθαιναν, όταν το έβλεπαν να ταξιδεύει με τους γερανούς.

----------


## SteliosK

*Όλα τα δεδομένα για τη σύμβαση ΟΛΠ - COSCO*


cosco_containers.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης: 21/01/2015

Βίντεο με ατύχημα στην προβλήτα της Cosco

Βίντεο αποκαλύπτει ατύχημα, που έγινε στην προβλήτα ΙΙ του Σταθμού Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων του Πειραιά, την οποία διαχειρίζεται η Cosco, όταν άδειο κοντέϊνερ έπεσε πάνω σε νταλίκα ενός ιδιώτη αλλά ευτυχώς ο οδηγός τραυματίστηκε πολύ ελαφρά.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το ατύχημα, το οποίο ουδέποτε ανακοινώθηκε από το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου έγινε, προ ημερών, με πολύ δυνατό αέρα, στον οποίο η προβλήτα ΙΙ είναι πιο εκτεθειμένη από την προβλήτα Ι, πράγμα το οποίο είχαν επισημάνει οι εργαζόμενοι αλλά- λέγεται- ότι η μόνη οδηγία, που δόθηκε ήταν να προσέχουν….
Ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι την ίδια ημέρα έγινε και άλλο ατύχημα όταν ένα άλλο κενό κοντέϊνερ παρασύρθηκε και τραυμάτισε εργαζόμενο.

Να σημειωθεί ότι το καλοκαίρι, στην διάρκεια της μοναδικής- μέχρι τώρα- κινητοποίησης των εργαζόμενων στην προβλήτα της Cosco είχε καταγγελθεί, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι συμβαίνουν ατυχήματα και δεν ειδοποιούνταν οι αρχές. Μάλιστα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είχε καταγγελθεί ότι είχαν μεταφερθεί τραυματίες με ιδιωτικά ΙΧ. 

Αυτή την φορά ενημερώθηκαν οι αρχές;

ΠΗΓΗ και video

----------


## despo

Μην τα γράφετε αυτά σας παρακαλώ :Cocksure:  Σήμερα έχουμε (προεκλογικά) εγκαίνια στην προβλήτα 103... συγνώμη 3, αν διάβασα σωστά.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σχεδόν 3.000.000 containers διακινήθηκαν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά*

----------


## Nautilia News

*samarascosco2.jpg

Εγκαίνια της επέκτασης του προβλήτα 3 της COSCO από τον Αντώνη Σαμαρά*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Dritsas_Yen.jpg


Δρίτσας: Δεν αμφισβητείται η σύμβαση με την COSCO για τον σταθμό εμπορευματοκιβωτίων*

----------


## SteliosK

PCT 13/06/2015
Msc Rosa - YM Wellhead 

sk_0065.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Με κλίση 15 μοιρών ο Προβλήτας 1 του ΣΕΜΠΟ*

----------


## Nautilia News

COSCO450.jpg

*Στον Πειραιά φτάνουν οι νέες γερανογέφυρες της COSCO*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέο ρεκόρ για την COSCO στον Πειραιά με 3,47 εκ.containers το 2016*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ntainers-2016/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*FAZ: Ευρωπαϊκή βάση της Cosco το λιμάνι του Πειραιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...i-tou-peiraia/ .

----------

